# Hunting Timer watch from Casio?



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

a buddy of mine has the fisherman's version...i have to admit, when he's with us, it's almost right on the money as well...he swears by it.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

They do come up with some cool stuff.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

my dad has that watch and it seems to be pretty accurate


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Don't have the watch but my GPS has game movement times on it.


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

I was using the fishing version for a year or two before they came out with the hunting version. No kidding , you could watch the woods come alive when a peak time was near. I have the hunting version now and ALWAYS wear it to the woods. You can set it up to vibrate when it hits a peak time, and wake you from your nap.:embara: :thumbs_up


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Is this with all the other watches? Or is it in the hunting section?


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Mine looks different. It is analog and digital, and it shows the moon phases plus the peak times for game movement. So far it seems to be pretty accurate for letting me know when deer should be moving.


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

LOL, I just opened my front door and there is a doe licking my salt block in the yard. Went and got my watch and a peak time is 6:20 p.m. (3 paws)


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

3dbowmaster said:


> Is this with all the other watches? Or is it in the hunting section?


It's with all the watches.:wink:


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

is this at all walmarts?

in the hunting section or with the rest of the watches?


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Mine looks like this one.


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> is this at all walmarts?
> 
> in the hunting section or with the rest of the watches?



They have them at all the Wal-marts here, so I would think so.
Yes they are in the watch section.

Cabela's or Bass Pro has them also (can't remember which-maybe both)


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

I shot this doe 20 minutes after peak time Monday night.

JP


----------



## bro2032 (Dec 20, 2005)

I think I may have to get one of those.Sounds very helpful.

Thanks,
BRO


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

Pink-N-Frothy said:


> I was using the fishing version for a year or two before they came out with the hunting version. No kidding , you could watch the woods come alive when a peak time was near. I have the hunting version now and ALWAYS wear it to the woods. You can set it up to vibrate when it hits a peak time, and wake you from your nap.:embara: :thumbs_up



I think they're identical other than the name. Another difference is one has paw prints and one has fish symbols. The more paw prints/fish showing, the better the movement.

It'll definitely make my mid day hunts more lasting.:thumbs_up

JP


----------



## Mike from Texas (May 15, 2004)

I've been using one for 3 years and if you set it up per the instructions, it's amazing just how accurate it is.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

i was very skeptical of it when i was looking at it. i mean its a watch. i guess i will have to give it a try.


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

PAstringking said:


> i was very skeptical of it when i was looking at it. i mean its a watch. i guess i will have to give it a try.


You put in your GMT and your Longitude and latitude. It has 39 years worth of Moon data, you can look up any date from 2000 to 2039.:thumbs_up

And if you go out of state, enter the GMT + Long. and Lat. of where you are going and it will configure itself.

It works!


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

ok well im going to have to buy one now...to see if it works.

i thought i was done spending money this season!!


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

Definitely interesting. My dad has a watch with the same set-up (hooves representing movement times). I'll have to have him pay more attention to it this year as a bit of a field test. I will admit that it was right on more than one occasion last year.


----------



## tpriest (Sep 14, 2005)

I just looked at this watch at Wal Mart last week, but was skeptical. You may have talked me into it now! Too bad it didnt have a built in compass like have seen on some watches! Then it would be the "perfect" watch!


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

I went on ebay and used the search feature, found the watch and bought it for just at 44. and some change. hopefully money not wasted.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

tpriest said:


> I just looked at this watch at Wal Mart last week, but was skeptical. You may have talked me into it now! Too bad it didnt have a built in compass like have seen on some watches! Then it would be the "perfect" watch!


i agree. i was going to purchase the watch a few weeks ago but then thought i would rather have a compass. still havent bought a watch...probably going to end up with this hunting one.


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

Dag gon it!!! I guess I need a new watch:wink:


----------



## Corona (Mar 29, 2007)

buckmark23 said:


> Dag gon it!!! I guess I need a new watch:wink:


I'm thinking the same thing.....but i need a new watch anyways, mines busted.


----------



## RMac (Feb 4, 2005)

I don`t need a new watch, but what the heck, it`s a new toy right, and everyone needs a new toy once in a while, especially one that works.:thumbs_up


----------



## Kal (Mar 25, 2007)

they are on Ebay for 25.95 plus 9.95 shipping.

seller is 4-watches, and has several of them.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4698&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching

Walmart has them same price about $36.89


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

made me go buy one
wife says "thanks alot"!!!!


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

dang nabbit, might as well get it too


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Does anyone have one these watches that have a silver wristband and silver face??? Just curious, I found some on Ebay and decided to order one of those.... Hope its the same watch... Looks like there are few diferent models of this watch out there....


----------



## Muddy41 (Feb 11, 2005)

Here is a guy selling them for about the same price but the shipping is only $6.99 instead of the $9.95 the other guy wants on EBAY


http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CASIO-PATHF...ryZ31387QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

3dbowmaster said:


> Does anyone have one these watches that have a silver wristband and silver face??? Just curious, I found some on Ebay and decided to order one of those.... Hope its the same watch... Looks like there are few diferent models of this watch out there....


I seen both sliver and the one in the picture at Academy Outdoors ..for 40.00
I am pretty sure the are basicly the same ..


----------



## steerwrestler (Oct 20, 2004)

*yep*

i'll have to agree that it's on the money as far as telling what time game movment is love mine keeps good time too by the way!:wink:


----------



## NitroJunkie (Jul 10, 2007)

Sounds like a watch like this is worth FAR more to me than what is being asked for it. What a kick arse idea!!! I will be getting one before my 2 weeks off hunting vacation. Anyone know of such a watch with a compass??? That could be helpful to have both features in a watch


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*I ordered 1 last week & it will be here monday cant wait to toy around with it.*


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

*Wow*

My cheap Garmin GPS has the same feature. I blew it off until now. Im going to have to pay more attention.


----------



## Gatorjaw (Sep 25, 2005)

I've got a buddy that swears by it. When he first got it he drove us crazy telling us about the peak was at blah, blah and 5 minutes latter the deer started to come out or he would here deer moving in the woods. I still can't believe I don't own one. It's about the only thing I don't have.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

Great! I'm going to have to get thing now! Sounds awesome!!!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Even though I have this feature on my GPS I went out and bought one of these watches tonigh. It will be nice to have it attached rather than having to power up the GPS from time to time.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

*got mine today and*

still trying to figure it out...


----------



## Speuboy (Jul 5, 2005)

I just bought one off of ebay from the guy with cheaper shipping.


----------



## RMac (Feb 4, 2005)

Newhunter1 said:


> still trying to figure it out...


That was going to be my question. How hard are they to set up. Not all of us are Hi Tech Geeks.:embara:


----------



## WEATHERBY460 (Dec 24, 2002)

Do these watches tell the temperature also?


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

WEATHERBY460 said:


> Do these watches tell the temperature also?



That would make it the perfect watch, but no it doesn't.

JP


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Newhunter1 said:


> still trying to figure it out...


Did yours come with the instruction book? Without it I would have been LOST! Once you play with it a while it's pretty simple to figure out.....in accordance with the instructions.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

BigPappa said:


> Did yours come with the instruction book? Without it I would have been LOST! Once you play with it a while it's pretty simple to figure out.....in accordance with the instructions.


Yup...I've got the instruction booklet, however I've also got a toddler who feels me playing with his blocks, chasing him around the house and taking him to the park is more important. I have to wait till he's asleep, but then I'm ready for nite-nite too.

Paul


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I just bought one at WM..$40 after tax... NO BOOK!!!! Someone help me!! I have the time set and the GMT....tell me how to get the hunt feature on!


----------



## Dens228 (Dec 16, 2002)

I bought one from E-Bay after reading this also. 
The thread starter should get some commissions from this!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

MoNofletch said:


> I just bought one at WM..$40 after tax... NO BOOK!!!! Someone help me!! I have the time set and the GMT....tell me how to get the hunt feature on!


I'd go back and get the book! If they are out of the hunting watches then get a book from the fishing watch....it's the same.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

MoNofletch said:


> I just bought one at WM..$40 after tax... NO BOOK!!!! Someone help me!! I have the time set and the GMT....tell me how to get the hunt feature on!



Hey, I'll send you my PM and my cell phone. I teach in Florissant, Mo and tomorrow I'm the substitute principal, and if you call me in the morning I should be able to help you. I'll make sure I stick the book in my pocket...we can learn this together.

Paul


----------



## cagoodwn (Jul 5, 2005)

I too am lost! Mine came wit de wrong instruction book. Most watches are pretty easy to figure out but this thing is confusing!


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

I am going to WM today. I just need another toy for hunting:wink:


----------



## MN Doe Hunter (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks guys...another purchase thanks to AT. Man I have a thin wallet thanks to this place!

Here's the manual if you need it.

http://ftp.casio.co.jp/pub/world_manual/wat/en/qw2805.pdf


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

It is on Casio's website. I will post a link if you need it. Nice BIG print and easy to see instructions! Just make sure you get the Position (NS/EW) and GMT correct or you will get false info!!

Now it is a regular watch!!!!! :wink::embara:


----------



## Rack-a-tree (Jan 1, 2004)

NickT said:


> made me go buy one
> wife says "thanks alot"!!!!



Mine said the same thing! Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Says bad day to hunt!! :wink:


----------



## Johnson230 (Sep 20, 2007)

This is one time I'm glad I work at Wal-Mart......10% off baby!


----------



## bball05 (Feb 1, 2006)

Its funny because I just bought this watch two nights ago and I absolutly love it. I am always struggling to remember sunrise sunset and now I dont even have to worry. Definietly go to walmart to get it as bass pro and cabelas have them for ten bucks more. But definitely a great watch.


----------



## axman (Dec 3, 2002)

I bought one see cant wait to see it in action..:darkbeer:


----------



## CDay (Aug 25, 2006)

Been using the fisherman version since 1993 and yes it is so amazing. From all of these years I would say it is about 90% accurate. It is great for planning hunts such as on days you can not hunt all day. I look at it and chck the times adn decide if I want to hunt mornings or afternoons. Pretty much every one of my trophy class bucks were taken during peak times.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

This watch sucks....:wink:..I now know what I'm missing out on!! I can't stop looking at it while I'm at work!!!!!---LOL!


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I was on Google earth and put in closer NS/EW degrees...think this will help?-closest city to me on the list was Chicago...I tried it and my Sunset/Sunrise moved by 10 min but the others stayed the same..well almost.


----------



## Deadeye33 (Dec 17, 2003)

*My watch*

I have this one
http://www.watchesgiant.com/casppawa.html

Barometer, thermometer, compass, moon phase, and it even tells time too! 

Also shows tide level, but I don't have much use for that feature.

It is big, but I LOVE it! I paid around $90, I don't know why the price has gone up so much since I bought it last year.


----------



## drop_tyne (Apr 23, 2007)

You guys got my attention and did some checking. 
Found them on this site for $29.95 w/ free shipping and they take paypal and most other types of payment. 
Figured I'd give one a try and it's about time for a new watch anyways.

http://www.xcelwatches.com/servlet/the-Casio-Pathfinder/Categories


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

drop_tyne said:


> You guys got my attention and did some checking.
> Found them on this site for $29.95 w/ free shipping and they take paypal and most other types of payment.
> Figured I'd give one a try and it's about time for a new watch anyways.
> 
> http://www.xcelwatches.com/servlet/the-Casio-Pathfinder/Categories


Nice find drop_tyne! Thanks for sharing! My local Wal-Mart doesn't carry them, but I just ordered one from this website!:darkbeer:


----------



## bobbal (Sep 15, 2004)

*I bit*

I went to Wally and picked one up also. Cheap entertainment while on stand. It took me about an hour to get it setup. After setting it up, it became quite easy to use. After we go off daylight time, I'll will have to pull out that minibook and go thru it again.


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

Pink-N-Frothy said:


> I was using the fishing version for a year or two before they came out with the hunting version. No kidding , you could watch the woods come alive when a peak time was near. I have the hunting version now and ALWAYS wear it to the woods. You can set it up to vibrate when it hits a peak time, and wake you from your nap.:embara: :thumbs_up



I think I had better get one of those.


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

drop_tyne said:


> You guys got my attention and did some checking.
> Found them on this site for $29.95 w/ free shipping and they take paypal and most other types of payment.
> Figured I'd give one a try and it's about time for a new watch anyways.
> 
> http://www.xcelwatches.com/servlet/the-Casio-Pathfinder/Categories


When I go to their site, the only one I see is the PAS400B-5V NOT the PAS410B-5V which the OP is referring to. The PAS400B-5V has only the Fishing Timer, not the Hunting Timer everyone is so interested in. Just be careful and know what you are buying.

I'm going to check out my local Walmart this morning. Figure if I can get it in hand this morning it's worth the extra $5 or so. I need a new hunting watch anyway. My old timex Indiglow finally quit ticking.


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

ga_Game_hunter said:


> When I go to their site, the only one I see is the PAS400B-5V NOT the PAS410B-5V which the OP is referring to. The PAS400B-5V has only the Fishing Timer, not the Hunting Timer everyone is so interested in. Just be careful and know what you are buying.
> 
> I'm going to check out my local Walmart this morning. Figure if I can get it in hand this morning it's worth the extra $5 or so. I need a new hunting watch anyway. My old timex Indiglow finally quit ticking.


They must have sold out! I just confirmed my order and it is the PAS410B-5V the Hunting Timer!


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

gr8whitehunter said:


> They must have sold out! I just confirmed my order and it is the PAS410B-5V the Hunting Timer!


Ok, good. I just want to make sure anyone from here out knows before they fork out $30 for the wrong watch since they look exactly alike.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

well you guys did it again. forced me to go out and spend more money. i went to the local Wallyworld the other day and picked up this watch. i really must say that i like it. i havent used it in the woods yet but i enjoy the vibrate feature and the peek times were very accurate last night when driving home from dinner. 

great little watch. cant wait to use it this saturday!!.


----------



## spoco57 (Aug 31, 2005)

*The Casio Guys*

are gonna wonder about this sudden spike in sales.


----------



## Kal (Mar 25, 2007)

I got one from Walmart also, No instructions either, Played with it for a hour, seems difficult at first, Better down load the instructions from the website. I hope it is a lot easier than it first appears to be.


----------



## Trauma (Jun 19, 2006)

I went and got one last night. Got done setting it up this morning. This thing is great. The only thing I wish it had was a barometer!! For those of you who didn't get the book, no worries.....Go to the Casio website and click on watches. Then click your model number which is 2805 if you got the hunting timer and 2632 if you got the fishing one. The instruction booklet in there is much easier to read than the little booklet anyway. If you still have problems, PM me and I'll help you figure it out and can help you with getting your lat/long and GMT differential time. Hopefully I can test this out this weekend!!


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

Just got back from Walmart and ended up getting the watch. No booklet so I'll get the info from the website. Hopefully it's as good as it's reviews on here. Even if the Hunting Timer doesnt work for me it still looks like a great watch and will come in handy during the season.


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

Could someone please verify this for me. I believe I'm right but just want to be sure so the settings are correct:

I'm in Atlanta, GA in the Eastern Time Zone so right now we are GMT -4. Once Daylight savings time occurs on Nov. 4 it will resort back to GMT -5 so the settings on the watch will need to be changed.


Thanks!


----------



## 01foreman400 (Feb 29, 2004)

Dang it I just bought one. :BangHead:

Here is where I ordered mine from.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120162964698&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching

Darrell


----------



## Dens228 (Dec 16, 2002)

01foreman400 said:


> Dang it I just bought one. :BangHead:
> 
> Here is where I ordered mine from.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120162964698&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching
> ...


I bought mine from the same seller.


----------



## MN Doe Hunter (Dec 22, 2003)

ga_Game_hunter said:


> Could someone please verify this for me. I believe I'm right but just want to be sure so the settings are correct:
> 
> I'm in Atlanta, GA in the Eastern Time Zone so right now we are GMT -4. Once Daylight savings time occurs on Nov. 4 it will resort back to GMT -5 so the settings on the watch will need to be changed.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's correct.

One thing, has anyone figured out how to look ahead at the peak times on days in the future? Say I was curious about peak times on October 5th. Is there any way to go to this date without actually changing the date on the date/time part?


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

MN Doe Hunter said:


> Yes, that's correct.
> 
> One thing, has anyone figured out how to look ahead at the peak times on days in the future? Say I was curious about peak times on October 5th. Is there any way to go to this date without actually changing the date on the date/time part?



Thanks, I thought I was right but the more I thought about the less sure I became. 

Yes you can check peak times for upcoming dates really easy. Go to the Hunting Time Mode. You can press the B button for past dates and the E button for future dates. You can tell it's changing by looking at the date in the bottom of the display. This will not effect your current date setting. Once you exit the mode it will return back to the current date.


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

now I gotta have one. I'll stop at my local Walmart tonight.


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

Just ordered one from ebay. Had to have one after reading this thread.


----------



## gonehunting 45 (Jan 19, 2005)

Can someone tell me movement times for this saturday...:wink:


----------



## MN Doe Hunter (Dec 22, 2003)

ga_Game_hunter said:


> Thanks, I thought I was right but the more I thought about the less sure I became.
> 
> Yes you can check peak times for upcoming dates really easy. Go to the Hunting Time Mode. You can press the B button for past dates and the E button for future dates. You can tell it's changing by looking at the date in the bottom of the display. This will not effect your current date setting. Once you exit the mode it will return back to the current date.


Thanks!


----------



## Trauma (Jun 19, 2006)

Correct about checking the peak times for future dates...same thing for checking sunrise/sunset for the future. Just go to the mode, and hit the top right or bottom right buttons to change the date, wait for it to do the calculations once you get to the desired date and voila. I've been playing with mine since I got it last night. Can't wait to see if it's accurate. I definitely want to start a thread with " field results" or continue it on this one.


----------



## brucegoose23 (Aug 10, 2007)

do you get this watch in the hunting section at wal mart?


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

brucegoose23 said:


> do you get this watch in the hunting section at wal mart?


It was in the regular Jewelry section at my local Walmart. Be sure you get the one that says "Hunting Timer" on the band. There is also one they sell for the same price that has "Fishing Timer". They might be identical except for the indicator (fish vs paw prints), but I'm not sure.


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

Is it just me or does Casio have a hunter on staff?

Darn Kudo's to them. I have always liked their calculator watches for my business.


----------



## mafriend03 (Sep 18, 2006)

I hope my wal-mart has one now!:teeth:


----------



## Trauma (Jun 19, 2006)

regular jewelry section at my walmart too. It's a Casio Pathfinder model 2805. It says hunting timer on the wrist band.


----------



## tnts79 (Sep 21, 2007)

I guess im still a little confused, how do you know what times are the peak times in advance?


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

and has a deer embosed on the leather portion of the band


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

tnts79 said:


> I guess im still a little confused, how do you know what times are the peak times in advance?


Push the button that's located at the 8 oclock position once. The first number is when the moon is located directly overhead. The next is when it's in the east rotation. The third is when it's directly underfoot. The fourth is when it's in the western rotation. Peak movement times are when the moon is directly overhead and underfoot (1 & 3).

To find out these times for a specific date, just set the date temporarily for the date in question...let it calibrate and there you go. Just remember to set the date back to the original one afterwards. :wink:

JP


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

tnts79 said:


> I guess im still a little confused, how do you know what times are the peak times in advance?


As the previous poster explained the watch calculates 4 times: upper, west, lower, and east transit times to give you peak hunting times. It's able to do this for future dates because the Lunar cycle is predictable, it does not change.

By the way.. You dont need to change the date back after viewing a future date. Once you exit the mode and return to it the current date will be shown automatically.


----------



## drop_tyne (Apr 23, 2007)

ga_Game_hunter said:


> When I go to their site, the only one I see is the PAS400B-5V NOT the PAS410B-5V which the OP is referring to. The PAS400B-5V has only the Fishing Timer, not the Hunting Timer everyone is so interested in. Just be careful and know what you are buying.
> 
> I'm going to check out my local Walmart this morning. Figure if I can get it in hand this morning it's worth the extra $5 or so. I need a new hunting watch anyway. My old timex Indiglow finally quit ticking.


Agree, they must've sold out.....I double checked and I DID order the hunting timer one. Hope thats the one they send me!!!


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Any field reviews???


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

drop_tyne said:


> Agree, they must've sold out.....I double checked and I DID order the hunting timer one. Hope thats the one they send me!!!


The only difference between the two are one has the pawprints and the other has fish symbols. Both work on moon phasing and positioning.

Two friends of mine each have seperate ones and they both give the exact peak movement times, so either one will work.

JP


----------



## Tincup (Sep 13, 2006)

Mine is on the way. I bought one off of ebay this morning and when I got home tonight I had a email saying it is already shipped. Every time I see something new and interesting on this site my wallet shrinks.


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

tnts79 said:


> I guess im still a little confused, how do you know what times are the peak times in advance?



Hit mode button once - to show your peak times.
Hit ALM ON/OFF button - to go back 1 day for each time pressed
Hit HUNT/SUN button - to go forward 1 day for each time pressed

After you reach the date/day you want to check wait for it to load and it will give you the peak times.

To exit Hit the mode button till you return to your current time.



Nice Google Earth tip Mono - Didn't think of that.:thumbs_up


:wink:


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

Some of you might have picked up on this already.
While you are viewing your current time, you can hit the HUNT/SUN button and it will show you sunrise and sunset or your 4 peak times and your current time will be the single flashing bar. Both will be Military time


Hope you can tell by the pic











Also you can go to www.wunderground.com and type in the city nearest to you and it will give the Lat/Long. right above the 5 day forecast.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

how do you find ue gmt differential i got online an got my lonitude an latitude


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

Go to http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/ and scroll down to were it says...

Your Local Timezone = GMT *- 04:00* 

Tuesday, 25 September 2007
21:20:49 / 9:20:49 p.m.


----------



## MN Doe Hunter (Dec 22, 2003)

Any field results yet? Can anyone confirm if they've seen more activity with the more paws listed? Today I had 4 paws at around 12:30 pm...wish I could have been hunting!


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

cattrapper said:


> how do you find ue gmt differential i got online an got my lonitude an latitude


You should be a (GMT -5) till Nov.4th then we go back to (GMT-6)


----------



## Martial Archer (Jun 8, 2003)

*Field Report*

OK guys & gals, here is a field report for ya:

Took my youngest hunting this evening. He does not bowhunt yet & was carrying his .243.

Although we personally did not see any deer, I counted no less than 10 shots in the distance. Most if not all shots were in a 20-30 minute time period. I noted that the first shot was at 6:17 PM. The watch indicated that we would have a "3 paw" afternoon starting at 6:20.

How 'bout that?! :wink:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I picked one up a few days ago. It doesn't look like the one on this page but the other one that is shown on the 1st page. Once I figured it out it is kind of neat. Had 4 paws today in the afternoon for a bit. Then it stayed 2 paws till till dark
Mine has only 4 butons instead of the 5 that is on the one mast of you all have. Mine doesn't do sunrise/sunset....


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

*thanks*



Pink-N-Frothy said:


> You should be a (GMT -5) till Nov.4th then we go back to (GMT-6)


ok thank you very much i had no idea how to fix this just got it today will play with it in the mornin.


----------



## mafriend03 (Sep 18, 2006)

Went to wal-mart right after reading this thread to pick mine up. The only thing I can't figure out is how to turn off the beep when switching between modes. More field tests would be helpful in the future.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Question......

When I veiw the "peek" times and they scroll and repeat...they are for NSEW or just different peek times during the day?-


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

They are peak times for that day in your area based on the moons Upper transit, East transit, Lower transit, West transit. The Upper transit is when the moon reaches it's highest point relative to your location, and the Lower transit- the moons lowest point. The East and West transit tend to be a little less favorable.


Did that answer your question?


----------



## forkhorn83 (Jan 21, 2007)

*29.95 with free shipping!*

Hey guys...just wanted to let you know I emailed xcel watches and they put the watch back on their website for 29.95 with free shipping! Here is the link: http://www.xcelwatches.com/servlet/the-429/Casio-Pathfinder-Watch-PAS410B-dsh-5V/Detail


----------



## tpriest (Sep 14, 2005)

I finally gave in and ordered one from XcelWatches. 30 bucks and free shipping is a pretty good deal. I hope it works as well as it sounds like it should!


And now I wait!


----------



## Lonestar_HOYT (May 11, 2005)

Wouldnt you know, my wife bought me one about three years ago and I couldnt figure it out so I never wear it. Glad you guys figured it out.

I went and dug it out and now Im gonna have to learn how to operate it.

Look forward to figuring it out.


----------



## scoutlover (Jun 2, 2005)

MN Doe Hunter said:


> Any field results yet? Can anyone confirm if they've seen more activity with the more paws listed? Today I had 4 paws at around 12:30 pm...wish I could have been hunting!


I have had this watch for about a year now and bought it only b/c it was camo, digital, and had a backlight. I have never used the hunting portion. After reading this post, I went back to wed. of this last week when I was on vacation. It showed a peak time of 7:15 am with 3 paws, which is exactly when I arrowed my biggest buck so far. I went back a day farther back to tuesday, and it showed 6:25am with 2 paws. I didn't see my deer until 8:20 am that morn. I saw the same three bucks outta the same stand. Not sure what to think...


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

I got the watch after work tonight at my local walmart. We will see how it works. $40.13 OTD


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Today says 12:50 4 paws!!! Guess were I'll be.......:wink:


----------



## 62backwoodsboy (Aug 16, 2006)

jsun713 said:


> Hey guys...just wanted to let you know I emailed xcel watches and they put the watch back on their website for 29.95 with free shipping! Here is the link: http://www.xcelwatches.com/servlet/the-429/Casio-Pathfinder-Watch-PAS410B-dsh-5V/Detail


 Thanks! My B'day is tommorrow. My wife just bought me one for my birthday! Now I just need to tell her what she just bought me!


----------



## mafriend03 (Sep 18, 2006)

How do you turn the beep off when switching modes???


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

OK - you people really tick me off. Yes, you _forced _me to buy one of these things on my way out to set the blind last nite. Don't try and deny it :wink:

Got it configured this AM and when I compared feeder photo times from yesterday with the peak time suggested by the watch... incredibly they matched up just right. EVEN THOUGH THE PEAK TIME WAS AT NOON!
Seriously, I think that's just a little too weird 

Attached is a pic of several deer feeding, taken yesterday @ 12:06pm - according to the watch, peak feeding time was 11am-1pm.

Too weird. I'm hearing the twilight zone music...


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

Mike from Texas said:


> I've been using one for 3 years and if you set it up per the instructions, it's amazing just how accurate it is.


I think that is the hardest part. At least they give you a BIG book to figure it out. 

Got one last year!


----------



## mathews21 (Aug 10, 2005)

i might have to pick one up. what is it called


----------



## Hroonk (Nov 14, 2006)

Man, looks like we all should have got together and tried to do a group order!


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

I begged for one yesterday, but was denied....She said if its that cheap it cant really work. Well luckily for me my anniversery is tomorrow so I told her I wanted one and could get one for 30 bucks. :wink: I hope it works like you guys say!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

I just bought a Suunto vector watch. It tells the barometric pressure, temp., altitude, and time of course. I bought it so I could keep up with the barometric pressure while hunting. I bought the Rut Guide dail for the moon phase hunting. The watch also tells you what the barometric pressure has done in the last 6hrs. and can also give you the last four days readings.


----------



## Trauma (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, my watch just buzzed me...4 paws at high noon. I wish I had a trail cam to verify! Anybody near texas with any field results/ cam pics at noon today, please let me know how it went


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

who is going to be the nice guy and plug in my data, for Friday


----------



## gljones (Mar 1, 2006)

Damn, only 20 min. left in my lunch hour and now you all are going to make me late back to work because I have got to go and get one of these watches now. Otherwise I'll have to kiss up to the wife to let me go get one later.

thank you very much:smile_red_bike:

he he


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

Great now Im hooked on buying one.


Gee thanks guys!


----------



## Ganderson (Aug 24, 2006)

son of a ....

*heads to Walmart angrily*


----------



## gonehunting 45 (Jan 19, 2005)

gonehunting 45 said:


> Can someone tell me movement times for this saturday...:wink:


come on can't ya help a guy out...LOL I'm not buying no watch no way no how..I'm not doing it...:zip:
Who is getting the kick back on this???


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

This has to be the funniest thing I've ever seen....

"yes, I bought one too"


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

...all the game peak times and moon phases are available online,plus all this info is on my Garmin 60 CSX....Now having said all that,I guess it would still be kind of neat to have it on you at all times...but then again,I'm just a sucker for electronic gizmos...:embara:


----------



## chuckie33 (May 3, 2007)

I use my Garmin 60CS to tell me all that info. I may buy the watch to though just for something extra to play with. My Garmin doesn't work that well indoors and I am assuming the watch does since there is no GPS signal.


----------



## Chesta22 (Aug 21, 2007)

I have been looking for one of these watches for several months now, and I knew I had seen them somewhere that were less expensive than at Bass Pro. Well, one trip to Walmart yesterday, and I have my new Casio Pathfinder Hunting Timer on my wrist right now. I love this watch so far, I can't wait to put it to use in the woods. Mine is saying that this weekend is basically going to suck for hunting though, with the highest deer movement level being a 2 paws on saturday.:sad:


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

this thread sucks, and I can't take it no more. Going to Wal-Mart after work for my watch.


----------



## C-ya (Aug 1, 2007)

There is an analog/digital version out there, as well. I'll be getting that one. I kinda like the combo watches. If you search for AMW701* on ebay, it will pull those up. There are a few color combos (face) as well as different band choices (nylon/cloth or metal). Pay attention to the price and you can get it for around $39 shipped.


----------



## gljones (Mar 1, 2006)

Well I did it. I took off during lunch and bought one. Spent the past hour setting it up. Now I'm even more excited about getting out to the timber to watch it do its thing.



Martial Archer said:


> OK guys & gals, here is a field report for ya:
> 
> Took my youngest hunting this evening. He does not bowhunt yet & was carrying his .243.
> 
> ...


I can already see it. With all the AT'ers empting the Wal-Mart shelves of this watch, from now on when someone ask how the day is going their reply will be. "Well it looks to be a 4 paw day, need to get to the timber."

:icon_1_lol::set1_rolf2:


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

SucKers!!!/????:laugh::icon_1_lol:


----------



## brucegoose23 (Aug 10, 2007)

2 paw day here in central ky. right now it was a 4 paw day around noonish


----------



## Tcounty (Aug 23, 2007)

4 paw here in West TN around lunch, now 2 paws. Yep went and got one last night too:embara:. I had a good reason though, my other watch quit 2 weeks ago.


----------



## WEATHERBY460 (Dec 24, 2002)

Question on the digital watch version.....

right about the time, and below the WED and moon portion, it has 2 paw prints....what does that mean?


----------



## brucegoose23 (Aug 10, 2007)

it is the level indicator. The more paws you see the better hunting it is supposed to be. each of the four hunting cycles has a level indicator.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

I have a speedtech instruments ( www.speedtech.com ), hunters edge, you can see them in the cabela's catalog. it does the same thing but it gives you the barometric pressure, temperature, compass, etc. it too will give you forcasts hours & days ahead. I like this 1 and keep it in my truck. Funny thing is I lost my original one and my girlfriend bought me a 2nd one just prior to me finding my 1st one! OOPS oh well.


----------



## bobbal (Sep 15, 2004)

*Another field report*

A doe and two fawns came out near noon, during a peak period, in my back
yard, eating apples.
Another peak time was 5:40 PM, so I went hunting. I shot a nice doe and saw
3 others, plus a small fork buck.
Now I'm really hooked on this watch. I bought mine yesterday.
This is the noon doe. It is too dark to take a pic of the doe I shot. Tomorrow.


----------



## curverbowruss (Feb 23, 2003)

OK after reading through the posts here I guess I will fess up, and admitt I have one of these Casio watches. I never really paid to much attention to see just how accurate it was, or is. I do have it set up---to the folks who provided links in earlier posts---thank you--I re-configured mine. I am going to pay closer attention for fun to see just how things go this year--somthing to do for fun. I will admitt these watches have quite set of features for all the more money the things cost.----neat little wrist toy.


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> I have a speedtech instruments ( www.speedtech.com ), hunters edge, you can see them in the cabela's catalog. it does the same thing but it gives you the barometric pressure, temperature, compass, etc. it too will give you forcasts hours & days ahead. I like this 1 and keep it in my truck. Funny thing is I lost my original one and my girlfriend bought me a 2nd one just prior to me finding my 1st one! OOPS oh well.


But the hunters edge is $134.99 and it wont go on the wrist.


----------



## msubu21 (Oct 25, 2005)

Where are all the deer getting the watches at to know when to move???:dontknow::set1_thinking:


----------



## DadOfFour (Aug 3, 2007)

Awww hell, I may not even get to hunt this year, and I just ordered one.....man my wife is gonna be pissed!


----------



## LarryStone (Nov 4, 2003)

i was going to get one today,,,came home from work and it was setting on my computer desk waiting for me...I have trained my wife well...lol:wink:

Larry


----------



## Martial Archer (Jun 8, 2003)

LarryStone said:


> i was going to get one today,,,came home from work and it was setting on my computer desk waiting for me...I have trained my wife well...lol:wink:
> 
> Larry


Where did you get the training manual? Can I make a copy? :tongue::wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

DadOfFour said:


> Awww hell, I may not even get to hunt this year, and I just ordered one.....man my wife is gonna be pissed!


I think it was Sunday night when I bought mine....my wife was a bit pissed too. So Monday I went out and bought a new Truck. Guess what? She's not pissed about the watch anymore!:tongue:


----------



## Tincup (Sep 13, 2006)

I feel sorry for you guys who wife gets pissed at a $40.00 watch . I 'll be setting up my watch tonight. How many guys don't go out in the woods now when the watch says the movement of deer wont be that good now? I will go anyway because I like the solitude I get when I am in the woods deer or not.


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

Tincup said:


> How many guys don't go out in the woods now when the watch says the movement of deer wont be that good now? I will go anyway because I like the solitude I get when I am in the woods deer or not.


I thought about that also. The watch says this weekend is not going to be very good. I do not get to go hunting every weekend so I'm going regardless of what the watch indicates. Besides, the only other alternative is to stay home with the wife and kids. Not that I dont love them dearly but it's nice to get away and spend some time with the guys.

I have planned to take several days off work in November to go hunting. You can bet I'll be checking my watch to see what days I'll take off.


----------



## tnts79 (Sep 21, 2007)

Just look through your instructions it should explain how to turn off the tones. What about the DST, should you turn the daylight savings time setting on or off???


----------



## mafriend03 (Sep 18, 2006)

ga_Game_hunter said:


> I thought about that also. The watch says this weekend is not going to be very good. I do not get to go hunting every weekend so I'm going regardless of what the watch indicates. Besides, the only other alternative is to stay home with the wife and kids. Not that I dont love them dearly but it's nice to get away and spend some time with the guys.
> 
> I have planned to take several days off work in November to go hunting. You can bet I'll be checking my watch to see what days I'll take off.


I hope we all don't depend on these watches... how did we ever hunt without them?


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

mafriend03 said:


> I hope we all don't depend on these watches... how did we ever hunt without them?


I wouldn't say I'm depending on the watch, but we may as well use every advantage we can. Why do you think so many people who fish go by the charts you see on the news everynight? Whether its huting or fishing this method has been used for years and has worked very well. If say I have a choice between two weekends to go hunting I'll most likely pick the one with better peak movement times. It however would never keep me from going hunting. If I knew beforehand that I wasnt going to see a single deer this weekend, I'd still head out and hunt.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

LarryStone said:


> i was going to get one today,,,came home from work and it was setting on my computer desk waiting for me...I have trained my wife well...lol:wink:
> 
> Larry



Does she have a sister:wink:


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

i am not gonig to depend on this watch but...i know that saturday (opening day of archery here in PA) that i will now sit past 10 am. because the watch says that will be a peek time to move. i will be situated over acorns!! ready and waiting!


----------



## Chesta22 (Aug 21, 2007)

My first field report: I went hunting yesterday afternoon and was interested to put the new watch to the test. According to my watch the peek evening movement time (3 paws) was at 7:05pm. At 6:55pm three does came out of the bedding area I was hunting by, and fed by me heading to a feeder we have set up. From that time until dark, I saw several hogs as well coming out of the woodline heading to feed in the oak hammocks by a creek. It gets too dark to shoot here around 7:30pm, so the deer came out plenty early. I'm excited to see if my game sightings continue to coincide with the peek times in future hunts.:teeth:


----------



## Jerm2118 (Nov 5, 2003)

You guys suck> I just ordered one.


----------



## C-ya (Aug 1, 2007)

Guys, this one closed yesterday with no bids. I almost bid on it, but went with a buy it now. I bought mine from this seller.


----------



## mechhead (Dec 13, 2006)

*Casio watch*

Jumped on the band wagon myself, yesterday after reading the positive reactions folk had to say about this watch. I have a gps that does the same but I can't wear it on my wrist and shoot my bow. I bought the last one at my local Wal-Mart. It was not under the glass counter but on a pedestal because it was a heck of a lot cheaper than all the others. Great info. Field testing Saturday - Wednesday.


----------



## Hroonk (Nov 14, 2006)

Has anyone received their watch from the xcelwatches website? What color is the band?


----------



## Chesta22 (Aug 21, 2007)

Does anyone know what the big paw print just above the seconds timer I've seen in pictures is for? I haven't seen it appear on my watch yet, and have been wondering what the heck that is all about? I couldn't find anything in the handbook on it either.


----------



## mafriend03 (Sep 18, 2006)

The big paw is the alarm set to alert you when the peak times are


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

mafriend03 said:


> The big paw is the alarm set to alert you when the peak times are


this is correct...you can set it to vibrate on your wrist 30 min before the peak time!!

its also very funny when you sitting there quietly in bed...and you here buzzzz buzzzzz buzzzzz buzzzzz on the bathroom countertop!! that GF thought it was funny!! :tongue:


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

PAstringking said:


> its also very funny when you sitting there quietly in bed...and you here buzzzz buzzzzz buzzzzz buzzzzz on the bathroom countertop!! that GF thought it was funny!! :tongue:


Especially if you were to jump up, grab your hunting gear, and run out the door.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

The rut guide moon dail for $9.99 at BPS should give you the same readings.


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

*Bought mine last night*

Got the last one at my Local WalMart, The GF is planning on getting one for her Dad for Christmas too.

4-Paws right now! too bad Hunting season is still 2 weeks away.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Just got back from Wal-Mart, and the watch was on sale. $37.00


----------



## cordwood (Feb 25, 2007)

PAstringking said:


> this is correct...you can set it to vibrate on your wrist 30 min before the peak time!!
> 
> its also very funny when you sitting there quietly in bed...and you here buzzzz buzzzzz buzzzzz buzzzzz on the bathroom countertop!! that GF thought it was funny!! :tongue:


Not to go in another direction with the field tests, but 30 min later did the GF peak?lain:


----------



## Lonestar_HOYT (May 11, 2005)

Well this sucks...........I have the Casio Pathfinder that my wife bought me and it has a compass and barometer and an altimeter but I dont think it has the hunting peak times. I need some damn paws!!!!!!


----------



## Trauma (Jun 19, 2006)

Lonestar_HOYT said:


> Well this sucks...........I have the Casio Pathfinder that my wife bought me and it has a compass and barometer and an altimeter but I dont think it has the hunting peak times. I need some damn paws!!!!!!


Surely, if it has a barometer and compass, it has to have some peak times, right? Wow, that sucks if it doesn't! Where do you hunt, I'm in Amarillo too.


----------



## drop_tyne (Apr 23, 2007)

What did your watches say this morning about 6:00 AM central time in WI. Bet there were 4 paws! Mine should be here today or tommorrow, cant wait to check.
Anyways, hit a small 6 point w/ my truck on my way to work. Killed him and waited for the officer to come write the report.
Got finished w/ that and headed for work again....almost hit another deer!!! and DID hit a bird before I got to work. I would call all this peak game movement.:tongue::wink:
The day cant get much worse.... got the estimate on my lunch break....$2900.
Didn't plan on it, but might just have to get in the stand this evening and seek a little revenge.:wink:


----------



## PARKERPHOENIX22 (Sep 29, 2006)

*sweet*

Just another toy to mess with and give some extra info to give to the wife on why I have to go back out (because my watch says so..) lol worth the money to me I will be getting one tonight. Why not? Thanks for the info:darkbeer:


----------



## jjnewman (Aug 13, 2006)

Ok i am so confused, It sounds like it does so many things. I dont get the 4 different times. Some where in here i read that there are paws for each "time cycle"
am i missing somthing?


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

jjnewman said:


> Ok i am so confused, It sounds like it does so many things. I dont get the 4 different times. Some where in here i read that there are paws for each "time cycle"
> am i missing somthing?


Pressing the D button once should get you into the Hunting Time mode. Once there your watch should cycle through 4 different times. Each of these times might have a different paw level. I guess there is a chance all the times could have no paws but it should still be cycling through 4 different times.


----------



## jjnewman (Aug 13, 2006)

ga_Game_hunter said:


> Pressing the D button once should get you into the Hunting Time mode. Once there your watch should cycle through 4 different times. Each of these times might have a different paw level. I guess there is a chance all the times could have no paws but it should still be cycling through 4 different times.


What 4 times are they? Are they 4 times that you pick? or are the just 4 different times in the watch. Sorry for being stupid


----------



## forkhorn83 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hroonk said:


> Has anyone received their watch from the xcelwatches website? What color is the band?


The Hunter series has camo strap. That is the one that I put the link up for. I have not received my watch yet, but I just re-confirmed my order and it's the Hunter series.


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

jjnewman said:


> What 4 times are they? Are they 4 times that you pick? or are the just 4 different times in the watch. Sorry for being stupid


Make sure you have already set your hunting location by inputting your GMT differential, longitude, and lattitude. Once you have these set up the watch automatically calculates the 4 times for you. The 4 times are 1) upper transit time 2) west transit time 3) lower transit time 4) east transit time. Your problem may be that you have not set up the 3 crucial bits of information that I mentioned in the beginning of this post.


----------



## jjnewman (Aug 13, 2006)

Oo I dont have one yet but i will be the end of today . I am just trying to understand all this stuff.
Last question on casio's website it has two different watches. The all digital one and then the other one with a digital display on the lower portion only. that one is abit more expensive. Do both of them do all the same things?


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh, ok I gotcha. What model numbers are you looking at. The model number for the Hunting one is PAS410B (2805). Give me the other one and I'll check on it.


----------



## jjnewman (Aug 13, 2006)

The other would be AMW701
Thanks for your help


----------



## Trauma (Jun 19, 2006)

jjnewman said:


> Oo I dont have one yet but i will be the end of today . I am just trying to understand all this stuff.
> Last question on casio's website it has two different watches. The all digital one and then the other one with a digital display on the lower portion only. that one is abit more expensive. Do both of them do all the same things?


It depends on what you're looking for. I don't know which one has a barometer and all that stuff but if you're looking for the one that has sunrise/sunset, moon phase, peak feeding times, then get the one that is the Casio Pathfinder Hunting Timer. It says "hunting timer" on the wrist band and the one I have is all digital. It is Module 2805.


----------



## Chesta22 (Aug 21, 2007)

jj,
They both do the same thing, just the analog/digital one is a little harder to read due to the digital aspects of it being a lot smaller. I'm actually thinking about buying one of the analog/digital ones in stainless to wear to work. As for the 4 game movement time displays, when you get your watch and set it up according to your area, on the hunting mode, it will give you up to four different game movement times for the day. These four times coincide with the moon when it is directly above you, directly to the east, west, and below. Each moon location time will give you a certain number of paws to indicate how good the chances of game movement should be for that time.


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

jjnewman said:


> The other would be AMW701
> Thanks for your help


Yes, that model has the Hunting Timer as well. Just looks like an analog version of the one everybody else is buying.


----------



## C-ya (Aug 1, 2007)

jjnewman said:


> one with a digital display on the lower portion only. that one is abit more expensive. Do both of them do all the same things?


On ebay, those are still around $39 delivered. Look at my link up above a bit. As far as I can see, they both give the same info.

Here is the link for the module 3768/3769 (the dual face) manual.


----------



## Illustrator (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm only 29, but I guess I'm old school in some regards.

My watch TELLS TIME

My cell phone? I MAKE CALLS on it. No camera, no texting ... CALLS (and Direct Connect)

I own a GPS (given to me by my Dad) I think I've turned it twice to play with it. I prefer a compass and to actually remember how to get to my stands.



I'm sure this watch is all that and more, but ya know what? You still gotta be in the tree, you still gotta make the good shot and you still gotta be in the right place at the right time.


I'll stick to my $24 Timex :wink:


----------



## jjnewman (Aug 13, 2006)

gotcha thanks guys for your help


----------



## WEATHERBY460 (Dec 24, 2002)

Are the peak hunting times...the same as the 4 moon location times?


----------



## WEATHERBY460 (Dec 24, 2002)

also, how does it know to give it a 2,3 or 4 paw?


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

If I did everything correctly it looks like tomorrow is going to be a bad day. My 4 times are 1) 2:00 (2 paws) 2) 8:10 (2paws) 3) 2:20pm (2 paws) 4) 8:35pm (2 paws)


----------



## gljones (Mar 1, 2006)

I wish the season was open for me today.

My watch is telling me today is a great day.

1:05 am - 4 paws
7:20 am - 3 paws
1:30 pm - 4 paws
7:45 pm - 3 paws


----------



## gljones (Mar 1, 2006)

Looks like the Oct. 1st (illinois' opening day) is going to suck. But hey guess what? I'm still going.


----------



## Trauma (Jun 19, 2006)

I agree with "ya still gotta be in the stand" but the reason I bought the watch (besides needing a new one anyway) was for the days that I might normally get out of the stand at 0930 or so that say peak time is 1045. It might help make me sit in the stand and extra hour or two. Or when it says that peak time is at 1645, I might go get in the stand a couple hours early. If it gets me a shot at one nice deer that I wouldn't had seen otherwise, it's worth the money.


----------



## bobbal (Sep 15, 2004)

*Field Report continuation*

I had peak periods at about noon yesterday and saw a doe and two fawns in
my back yard at noon (unusual). I went out that evening and a peak period was at 5:40PM. A fawn came out at 5:30 (still spotted) and fed in a soybean
field in front of me. A live decoy was the only thought going thru my head. We have earn a buck here, where you have to shoot a doe before you get a
buck sticker to shoot a buck. At 5:45, two medium does came out and started to feed. I prequlified, last year, for a buck sticker, so I was in no hurry to shoot a doe. I still need one to prequalify for next year, so I waited to see if a buck would come out. No buck in sight, so I took this medium doe, before she got out of range, at 6:03PM. It works for does and fawns, now if it would tell me when the mature bucks are crawling out of their beds, I'd have it made. LOL


----------



## bobbal (Sep 15, 2004)

*Forgot to submit picture*

Medium doe I forgot to submit picture.


----------



## DadOfFour (Aug 3, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> I think it was Sunday night when I bought mine....my wife was a bit pissed too. So Monday I went out and bought a new Truck. Guess what? She's not pissed about the watch anymore!:tongue:


Muwhahahahahaha Thats GREAT!!!


----------



## 3dsteve (Jun 12, 2002)

gonehunting 45 said:


> Can someone tell me movement times for this saturday...:wink:


3:35am,=2feet
9:50am=1foot
4:00pm=2feet
10:15=1foot


----------



## 3dsteve (Jun 12, 2002)

what happens if you go from one time zone to another does it re configure automatically or do you have to do it manualy


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

3dsteve said:


> what happens if you go from one time zone to another does it re configure automatically or do you have to do it manualy


manually


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

3dsteve said:


> what happens if you go from one time zone to another does it re configure automatically or do you have to do it manualy


You have to do it manually. It doesn't work automatically like from a satellite or something (although that would be great), but it works from pre-stored moon data.

JP


----------



## 3dsteve (Jun 12, 2002)

thanks but that sucks now i will have to be sure i keep the book in my back pack for when i go to IL.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

cordwood said:


> Not to go in another direction with the field tests, but 30 min later did the GF peak?lain:


 that was a good one


----------



## gonehunting 45 (Jan 19, 2005)

3dsteve said:


> 3:35am,=2feet
> 9:50am=1foot
> 4:00pm=2feet
> 10:15=1foot





Now thats being helpfull.....Thank you..:wink:


----------



## RMac (Feb 4, 2005)

Maybe this has been asked on this thread but what is the purpose of the 12hour/24hour format? I can`t think of a good reason for having one.


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

RMac said:


> Maybe this has been asked on this thread but what is the purpose of the 12hour/24hour format? I can`t think of a good reason for having one.



The 24 hour format is still widely used (mostly by the Military). Just about all digital watches will include both.


----------



## RMac (Feb 4, 2005)

ga_Game_hunter said:


> The 24 hour format is still widely used (mostly by the Military). Just about all digital watches will include both.


Thanks for the reply, but what is it for, and why would anyone want a 12 hour format? This is the first time I have seen this.


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

RMac said:


> Thanks for the reply, but what is it for, and why would anyone want a 12 hour format? This is the first time I have seen this.


I think you may be confused about what the 12 hour format is. Here is an example of the same time in both formats:

24 hour format: 19:00
12 hour format: 7:00 pm

Just about everyone besides the Miliary uses a 12 hour format.


----------



## RMac (Feb 4, 2005)

ga_Game_hunter said:


> I think you may be confused about what the 12 hour format is. Here is an example of the same time in both formats:
> 
> 24 hour format: 19:00
> 12 hour format: 7:00 pm
> ...


Now I got it, thanks.


----------



## acal (Jan 13, 2003)

*Casio Watch*

Amazon.com is selling the PAS410B-5V Hunter Timer for $29 and change


https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_/104-2396526-7077539?initialSearch=1&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Casio+PAS410B-5V+Watch&Go.x=7&Go.y=12[/URL]


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Help a slow person understand this moon phase indicator. Right now the watch is reading Fri 10:27am with a single moon line on the right. The operation guide says the moon age is 15.8-17.5 (What the hell does that mean) and when is the best time to hunt. PS also showing no paws


----------



## dicksenn (Feb 26, 2006)

Anyone know the peak times in Oklahoma for Monday Oct 1st. Gotta decide today before five whether to burn one of my vacation days so I can be out opening day, but if peak times are bad then I might as well save it.


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

ParkerBow said:


> Help a slow person understand this moon phase indicator. Right now the watch is reading Fri 10:27am with a single moon line on the right. The operation guide says the moon age is 15.8-17.5 (What the hell does that mean) and when is the best time to hunt. PS also showing no paws


Did you set your GMT differential, longitude, and lattitude for the area you are hunting? When you go to the Hunting Time Mode which shows the Moon Age, there should be 4 different times cycling. Do you see those?


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

dicksenn said:


> Anyone know the peak times in Oklahoma for Monday Oct 1st. Gotta decide today before five whether to burn one of my vacation days so I can be out opening day, but if peak times are bad then I might as well save it.



If you can be a little more specific, like the city or town you hunt in then I can probably help you.


----------



## Chesta22 (Aug 21, 2007)

I would think that 15.8-17.5 means, that is how far along the moon is in it's 29.5 day stage from new moon, to new moon. As far as the best time to hunt, flip a coin, hunting according to the moon charts is not going to be good today or tomorrow. I plan on hunting the early morning and early afternoon tomorrow.


----------



## jjnewman (Aug 13, 2006)

I feel bad asking you guys to do this for me, I am going to buy one of these after work today but can someone tell me what the what the prime times where for last sunday. Cushing, Minnesota. I know what time all saw all my deer at and i know when i shot mine. This is gonna be the deciding factor on how fast i drive to get my watch


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

ga_Game_hunter said:


> Did you set your GMT differential, longitude, and lattitude for the area you are hunting? When you go to the Hunting Time Mode which shows the Moon Age, there should be 4 different times cycling. Do you see those?


Everything is set-up. Hunting mode for today shows the moon age at 16.8 with nothing greater then 2 paws


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 17, 2007)

RMac said:


> Thanks for the reply, but what is it for, and why would anyone want a 12 hour format? This is the first time I have seen this.


The 24 hour format avoids confusion. With a 12 hour format and I say I will meet you at say 7 o'clock is that 7 am or 7 pm. With a 24 hour format if I say meet me a 1900 it 7 pm... no confusion as per what time.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

jjnewman

Give me your information GMT Differential, Long and Latt and I will plug it in


----------



## dicksenn (Feb 26, 2006)

ga_Game_hunter said:


> If you can be a little more specific, like the city or town you hunt in then I can probably help you.


Its in Slick, OK zipcode is 74071

Latitude is 35.82826
Longitude is -96.393384

Anything else that would help?


----------



## jjnewman (Aug 13, 2006)

ParkerBow said:


> jjnewman
> 
> Give me your information GMT Differential, Long and Latt and I will plug it in


Hey thanks,
GMT is time zone correct? That would central time zone and the time is 9:54
Lat is 46.13972 log is -94.57667

Thanks


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

jjnewman said:


> I feel bad asking you guys to do this for me, I am going to buy one of these after work today but can someone tell me what the what the prime times where for last sunday. Cushing, Minnesota. I know what time all saw all my deer at and i know when i shot mine. This is gonna be the deciding factor on how fast i drive to get my watch



For last Sunday (9/23)

upper: 11:00 pm 2 paws
west: 4:20 am 1 paw
lower: 10:35 am 2 paws
east: 4:45 pm 1 paw


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

dicksenn said:


> Anyone know the peak times in Oklahoma for Monday Oct 1st. Gotta decide today before five whether to burn one of my vacation days so I can be out opening day, but if peak times are bad then I might as well save it.


If I understand my watch  your peak time is 4:45pm with 2 paws showing


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

dicksenn said:


> Its in Slick, OK zipcode is 74071
> 
> Latitude is 35.82826
> Longitude is -96.393384
> ...


Monday October 1st

upper: 5:20 am 2 paws
west: 11:35 am 1 paw
lower: 5:45 pm 2 paws
east: n/a

These were with GMT -5 36 degress north, 96 degrees west


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

jjnewman said:


> Hey thanks,
> GMT is time zone correct? That would central time zone and the time is 9:54
> Lat is 46.13972 log is -94.57667
> 
> Thanks



Last Sunday 9/23 looks like 9:30am and 3:40pm


----------



## jjnewman (Aug 13, 2006)

What is the east,west, stuff.


----------



## jjnewman (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey thanks


----------



## gljones (Mar 1, 2006)

Location of the moon if I remember right.


----------



## jjnewman (Aug 13, 2006)

Your right, I read about it all. I think i got it now!

Thanks guys
However it did not corispond with my peak time of hunting. But hey still sounds good to me


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

to all that have this watch. Just went into google and found my exact spot which is 40.378670, -74.625103 what should I enter in. Just want to make sure I have this set-up correctly. Also is there a way to enter in -74 as a coordinate


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

jjnewman said:


> What is the east,west, stuff.



Those are the moons transit times. The best time is the upper and lower. Other less favorable times are the west and east.


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

ParkerBow said:


> to all that have this watch. Just went into google and found my exact spot which is 40.378670, -74.625103 what should I enter in. Just want to make sure I have this set-up correctly. Also is there a way to enter in -74 as a coordinate


You would enter 40 degrees north, 75 degrees west.


----------



## dicksenn (Feb 26, 2006)

ga_Game_hunter said:


> Monday October 1st
> 
> upper: 5:20 am 2 paws
> west: 11:35 am 1 paw
> ...


Thanks guys, think I will just head to the woods after work instead of wasting one of my vacation days. I appreciate it.

Richard


----------



## jjnewman (Aug 13, 2006)

ga_Game_hunter said:


> You would enter 40 degrees north, 75 degrees west.


How did you come up with that so i know when i set mine up?
You see in my prior post mine was -94 what would that be


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

jjnewman said:


> How did you come up with that so i know when i set mine up?
> You see in my prior post mine was -94 what would that be


Go this website: http://www.wunderground.com/

Input either the zip or city, st of where you hunt.  It will give you the longitude and lattitude you need straight forward.

The -94 basically means West. If it had said 94 then it would have been East.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

ga GAME

Thanks. Was going to go after-work but the watch says go home and cut the grass


----------



## Trauma (Jun 19, 2006)

dicksenn said:


> Thanks guys, think I will just head to the woods after work instead of wasting one of my vacation days. I appreciate it.
> 
> Richard


I didn't plug in your data for your area but, I hunt in Shamrock TX just across the border from OK. I would say that your peaks are pretty close to mine and I would take either Tues or Wed if I was going to take vacation. Peak times for Shamrock are:

Tues:
0640-3 paws
1250-2 paws
1905-3 paws
0025-2 paws

Wed:
0740-3 paws
1350-2 paws
2005-3 paws
0125-2 paws


----------



## Lonestar_HOYT (May 11, 2005)

Hey Trauma- To answer your question I hunt just north of you around Wheeler. Between Wheeler and Mobeetie.

I dont think my watch has the hunting times just the temp, alt and baro.
Just my luck.

I may just call you every morning to see when to go.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

man just when you think you have it all.......now I have to get one of these! :grin: Cool idea!


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have a SEIKO and I can't imagine trading it in for a watch that is going to tell me when deer are cruising past my stand.....

Sorry but this is another one of those hunters becoming the hunted "need to have" gimmicks....


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

mn5503 said:


> I have a SEIKO and I can't imagine trading it in for a watch that is going to tell me when deer are cruising past my stand.....
> 
> Sorry but this is another one of those hunters becoming the hunted "need to have" gimmicks....


I dont understand the skepticism about this watch. This has been a tried and true method for hunting and fishing for 100's of years. Every night on the news they display the charts for peak fishing time. That chart goes by the exact same principle that this watch uses. Nobody is saying this watch will tell you when and where a deer will be coming or going. All it does is give you a little more information on when the deer may or may not be moving based on a proven method of hunting. Sure I could probably find this information somewhere online for free and have to write it down but it's great that a watch ( a nice looking one by the way) can do the calculation for me whenever I want it to.


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

Here's a feature of the watch that I havnt heard anyone talk about. The red button on the right hand side is a "time memo" feature. It will record the data at that time. (moon, time, peak, etc)
If all of us with the watch will push the red button when we see game feeding we could develop a good data base of if the calculations of this watch are right or not.
I plan on doing this during my season.


----------



## Dacotah (Aug 9, 2002)

> I have a SEIKO and I can't imagine trading it in for a watch that is going to tell me w



I'm trading in my Seiko Kinetic for one of these (thanks to this stupid thread lol), at least for the next few months. My Seiko is too shiny to be in the field anyway.


----------



## Trauma (Jun 19, 2006)

mathews goat said:


> Here's a feature of the watch that I havnt heard anyone talk about. The red button on the right hand side is a "time memo" feature. It will record the data at that time. (moon, time, peak, etc)
> If all of us with the watch will push the red button when we see game feeding we could develop a good data base of if the calculations of this watch are right or not.
> I plan on doing this during my season.




Roger that, good idea! I'm in. I'll touch the time memo when I see deer movement. I usually hunt with at least one other person on the same piece of property and we use radios to communicate. So, even if I'm not the one seeing the deer, if they're still moving, it will get logged. Who else is in?


----------



## Trauma (Jun 19, 2006)

mn5503 said:


> I have a SEIKO and I can't imagine trading it in for a watch that is going to tell me when deer are cruising past my stand.....
> 
> Sorry but this is another one of those hunters becoming the hunted "need to have" gimmicks....




So don't buy it and don't read this thread if you don't like it.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

ga_Game_hunter said:


> I dont understand the skepticism about this watch. This has been a tried and true method for hunting and fishing for 100's of years. Every night on the news they display the charts for peak fishing time. That chart goes by the exact same principle that this watch uses. Nobody is saying this watch will tell you when and where a deer will be coming or going. All it does is give you a little more information on when the deer may or may not be moving based on a proven method of hunting. Sure I could probably find this information somewhere online for free and have to write it down but it's great that a watch ( a nice looking one by the way) can do the calculation for me whenever I want it to.




Tried and true method? I'll bet for every success story based on the little charts there are hundreds, perhaps thousands more that it didn't work for. In my many years of hunting I have used many different tools, including the charts and haven't seen anything "Proven" about them. The one thing that I know that does control animal (deer/fish) behavior is weather, not some chart that can predict game movement 100 years from now. No sarcasm just real world experience. Deer typically (not always) move more in the morning and evening and weather plays more of a role than anything else from what I've seen. When the rut is on, anythign goes. 

Not telling anyone to NOT buy the watch, just saying there's one born every day:wink:


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Trauma said:


> So don't buy it and don't read this thread if you don't like it.


Thanks for your input but I like to read these threads


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Dacotah said:


> I'm trading in my Seiko Kinetic for one of these (thanks to this stupid thread lol), at least for the next few months. My Seiko is too shiny to be in the field anyway.



I'll send ya two of these things if you want to dump that SEIKO this way????


----------



## Brett K (Jan 9, 2007)

My wife is NOT happy. She was trying to make plans for us for next week. I told her to come up with some times and I will consult my watch. WHen I crawled in bed and tried to wake her up, she laughed and said the magik 8 ball said "Outlook no so good!


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

mn5503 said:


> The one thing that I know that does control animal (deer/fish) behavior is weather, not some chart that can predict game movement 100 years from now.


LOL. You know what one of the contributors to the behavior of weather is??? Um.. Lunar Activity, ever heard of it?

I guess the author of this article is having one pulled over on him also:

http://www.weather.com/activities/recreation/outdoors/fishing/fishingarticle.html?from=fishing_forecast


----------



## DocB (Jun 27, 2006)

You guys get me in too much trouble. Went to Walmart today to buy my watch and ended up buying a 26inch HDTV for the basement I'm remodeling. I was gonna wait until I was done with the basement but it was too good of a deal. Thanks alot!


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

ga_Game_hunter said:


> LOL. You know what one of the contributors to the behavior of weather is??? Um.. Lunar Activity, ever heard of it?
> 
> I guess the author of this article is having one pulled over on him also:
> 
> http://www.weather.com/activities/recreation/outdoors/fishing/fishingarticle.html?from=fishing_forecast




Yeah, I've heard of the moon before, even seen it a couple times. 

Read your Farmers Almanac, consult your mediums for your tea leaf and Tarot card reaidngs and when your done could you please come witch me a well, getting thirsty here:darkbeer:


----------



## Brett K (Jan 9, 2007)

I am just thankful that it is not an atv or new truck with this feature. It would have been much harder to explain.


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

:sad: Oh well, cant educate those who dont wish to learn.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

ga_Game_hunter said:


> :sad: Oh well, cant educate those who dont wish to learn.


Yeah I didn't buy the pet rock back in the 70's or grow sea monkeys. Buy your little watch if you must.


----------



## Trauma (Jun 19, 2006)

mn5503 said:


> Tried and true method? I'll bet for every success story based on the little charts there are hundreds, perhaps thousands more that it didn't work for. In my many years of hunting I have used many different tools, including the charts and haven't seen anything "Proven" about them. The one thing that I know that does control animal (deer/fish) behavior is weather, not some chart that can predict game movement 100 years from now. No sarcasm just real world experience. Deer typically (not always) move more in the morning and evening and weather plays more of a role than anything else from what I've seen. When the rut is on, anythign goes.
> 
> Not telling anyone to NOT buy the watch, just saying there's one born every day:wink:




Just because you weren't seeing deer, doesn't mean that they weren't moving. Did you ever think that it wasn't the chart? I'm sure we all agree that the rut changes things and also that irregular weather patterns may change things but all else being equal, the proof is in the pudding. You don't want it, don't buy it. If you think we're fools then don't bother reading THIS thread.


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

Trauma, may as well give up. His points about the watch have been contradicted to show he was wrong but of course he'll never admit it. He's the type who feels like they have to get the last word in. So I'm done wasting my time with it. But I'm sure we havnt heard the last from him.


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

LOL. Check our Xcelwatches where a lot of people are buying the watch from:

http://www.xcelwatches.com/servlet/the-429/Casio-Pathfinder-Watch-PAS410B-dsh-5V/Detail

Notice anything different?? The price has gone up to $34.95 (free shipping still). Still cheaper than Walmart by $5 if you can wait for it to be shipped.


----------



## RMac (Feb 4, 2005)

ga_Game_hunter said:


> Trauma, may as well give up. His points about the watch have been contradicted to show he was wrong but of course he'll never admit it. He's the type who feels like they have to get the last word in. So I'm done wasting my time with it. But I'm sure we havnt heard the last from him.


Hey Game Hunter, thanks for all the help you`ve given us on this thread. Some of us asked a lot of questions and you helped a lot.


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

RMac said:


> Hey Game Hunter, thanks for all the help you`ve given us on this thread. Some of us asked a lot of questions and you helped a lot.


No problem. I always receive a lot of help on here when I need it so I figure I will just repay the favor. Glad some people find it beneficial.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Another big thanks to Game Hunter for getting me squared away. Going Wednesday morning showing 3 paws @ 6:55


----------



## RMac (Feb 4, 2005)

ParkerBow said:


> Another big thanks to Game Hunter for getting me squared away. Going Wednesday morning showing 3 paws @ 6:55


Does the paws mean the Coyotes will be moving?awprint:


----------



## jake74 (May 27, 2007)

*the watch*

I read the first few posts about this watch, then skipped to the back end. Haven't bought a watch lately and thought why not? For me bowhunting is about gadgets, and this is another to try out. 

I've got a nice Seiko in my top drawer, keeps great time, never wear it, maybe my son will.


----------



## jjnewman (Aug 13, 2006)

I will say one thing as the youngest bowhunter in our family i catch alotta flack for being the one that buys all the fancy new gadgets. The way i see it if all this "junk" we buy increases your odds in the woods by 1% i am getting pretty damn close to killing a deer 75% of the time. This thing is only 39 bucks so big deal if it does not help at all it is still a watch. Which my movado shines alittle to much in the woods anyway.


----------



## Seek and Chase (Oct 21, 2005)

ok, so after reading all this I went out & got the watch. Then I came home & got it set up. Then I checked it against the solunar tables on a solunar table web site & the good days from the web site don't match up with the good days from the watch. Which one is more accurate? 

I'm @ -4 GMT & 43 N, 76 w (syracuse, NY) The numbers just don't match up. 

Now how am I going to plan my time off work? LOL.


----------



## NitroJunkie (Jul 10, 2007)

I have a basic understanding of the watch and how it works. Just a basic understanding.......now here's what I DON'T get. How will you know what the peak times are for planning UPCOMING hunts??? Like lets say for example it's Friday and I want to plan my hunt for Saturday around the peak times. How will I know when those times will be??? Do I just have to wait until the alarm goes off on the watch or should I set it one day ahead or what??? 

If someone could shed some light on that I think I'll be at Wal-Mart after tomorrow morning's hunt is over!!!


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

ParkerAce7 said:


> I have a basic understanding of the watch and how it works. Just a basic understanding.......now here's what I DON'T get. How will you know what the peak times are for planning UPCOMING hunts??? Like lets say for example it's Friday and I want to plan my hunt for Saturday around the peak times. How will I know when those times will be??? Do I just have to wait until the alarm goes off on the watch or should I set it one day ahead or what???
> 
> If someone could shed some light on that I think I'll be at Wal-Mart after tomorrow morning's hunt is over!!!


Once the watch is set-up, enter the hunting mode and by using the B and E button you can plan ahead or go back in days. Hope this help


----------



## Tincup (Sep 13, 2006)

You can scroll through the dates to the day you want to hunt and peak times will show for that day. I got my watch yesterday and set it up tonight. Its a nice watch for $40.00 with all of the features it has.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

I see three different versions of the watch. One even has a thermometer. Is this one better or as good as the digital faced one at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

While I know the moon does affect things here on earth, I'm not convinced that it's THE big predictor of when game will move or feed. Dividing the day into 4 major/minor times of moon transit, one's bound to get close to seeing deer feed during one of them if they hunt around... um, sunrise or sunset. And if the moon does the same thing every day, why don't we have "4 paws" or "5 paws" or whatever is the major times... every day? Are we to believe now that only the major feeding periods arrive when the moon is in a certain phase AND at the correct transit? I just can't believe that an animal's appetite, or it's urge to get up and walk, are controlled THAT MUCH by the moon. If it were that easy, the pros would be a whole lot more consistent.

I can buy into SOME of it, I just can't swallow the whole thing all at once.


----------



## Septicsam (Sep 4, 2006)

*Just got mine cause..*

The moon hunting thing is neat and will be fun to play with, but the main reason I got one is because I can set the alarms to vibrate.

I have to take medicine at certain times of the day and now I don't have to panic when my watch alarm goes off. I feel a little vibe and the deer will never know.

Just my luck it will go off while I at at full draw and startle me into killing a tree. LOL


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

My wife bought me one of these watches in August for my b-day. 
I stashed it in my dresser thinking it was just another gadget until I read this thread. 
I got it out and am trying to set it up. 
I was able to set the correct time and date but need some info where to find my GMT time setting as well as my lattitude and longitude info. 
I live in LaPlata, MD which is about 20 miles south of Washington DC. 
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

Sideways said:


> My wife bought me one of these watches in August for my b-day.
> I stashed it in my dresser thinking it was just another gadget until I read this thread.
> I got it out and am trying to set it up.
> I was able to set the correct time and date but need some info where to find my GMT time setting as well as my lattitude and longitude info.
> ...


I think your GMT is -4, and your Long and Lat is 38N and 77W.


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

-4 and you will go back to -5 GMT on Nov.4th.


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks,


----------



## miwai (Feb 18, 2004)

*Price going up*

I ordered mine on-line yesterday for $29 with free shipping. I live in Hawaii so I don't expect to get it for a month or so...if they ship by boat. LOL So....someone said that the price at the same place is now close to $35???? Wow....supply and demand, huh? Hurry and get yours!!!! 

Two of my hunting friends are already wearing theirs. One of them had theirs months ago and the other one bought his on Tuesday at Walmart.

I'm wonder what these watches will be selling for next week....LOL


----------



## talonwolf37 (Jan 17, 2004)

can someone explain this to me. the book say's my longitude is 175 E and my latitude is 41 S for wellington kansas. i looked up long and lat and i find that for wellington ks long is 97 W latit is 37 N. 

when i set the watch up with what is in the book sunrise and sunset are 20minutes off. if i but in the other it is way off. anyone know why?


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Just ordered the analog version with the thermometer.


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

talonwolf37 said:


> can someone explain this to me. the book say's my longitude is 175 E and my latitude is 41 S for wellington kansas. i looked up long and lat and i find that for wellington ks long is 97 W latit is 37 N.
> 
> when i set the watch up with what is in the book sunrise and sunset are 20minutes off. if i but in the other it is way off. anyone know why?



-5 GMT 37. N, 97. W you will go back to -6 GMT on Nov 4th.

:dontknow:


----------



## Rube22 (Sep 20, 2007)

*The Other Wellington*

My guess is that the Wellington referrence in the book pertains to Wellington, New Zealand.


----------



## Dacotah (Aug 9, 2002)

Anyone received their watch from Xcel? 

I ordered mine Priority two days ago for a extra $6. Figured the $6 vs 4 gal @ $3/gal to my hunting spot and back justified it.


----------



## C-ya (Aug 1, 2007)

Rube22 said:


> My guess is that the Wellington referrence in the book pertains to Wellington, New Zealand.


Google Earth says you are correct. That is what I was thinking, as well.


----------



## talonwolf37 (Jan 17, 2004)

Pink-N-Frothy said:


> -5 GMT 37. N, 97. W you will go back to -6 GMT on Nov 4th.
> 
> :dontknow:


thank you thank you. that made a world of differance.lol


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

I knew i shouldn't have looked at this thread...thanks for making me go spend more money this archery season...sounds like a great tool to have for the woods.


----------



## miwai (Feb 18, 2004)

*Rifle guys???*

I'm wondering if the rifle guys are going out and buying these watches too....The word must be getting around to them too, huh? I'm still waiting to hear if anyone got their watches from the $29 on-line site. I would have paid the $6 extra if I knew about the faster shipping.....boo hoo hooo I guess I might have to wait a month before the ship comes in.


----------



## drop_tyne (Apr 23, 2007)

miwai said:


> I'm wondering if the rifle guys are going out and buying these watches too....The word must be getting around to them too, huh? I'm still waiting to hear if anyone got their watches from the $29 on-line site. I would have paid the $6 extra if I knew about the faster shipping.....boo hoo hooo I guess I might have to wait a month before the ship comes in.


I sent an Email to xcel watches and they said it was shipped and it would take up to 5 business days to arrive......that would put it in the mailbox today...hopefully.


----------



## MN Doe Hunter (Dec 22, 2003)

I wish you could get the GPS coord closer than just 1 degree. The sunrise/sunset isn't the most accurate, it only seems to change at 5 minute increments, probably because you aren't able to give it precise gps coord.


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

I have another question on this for those of you that are familar with the Casio watch. 
When set, does the alarm (vib) go off for each of the 4 transit times or just the peak time? 
I do have the paw with AL showing but the alarm has not gone off. 
Thanks again


----------



## talonwolf37 (Jan 17, 2004)

Sideways said:


> I have another question on this for those of you that are familar with the Casio watch.
> When set, does the alarm (vib) go off for each of the 4 transit times or just the peak time?
> I do have the paw with AL showing but the alarm has not gone off.
> Thanks again


if i understood right,it just goes off at peak times.


----------



## firemedic5586 (Jan 5, 2006)

Call me a slow learner but I will NEVER buy a Casio watch again.

I bought a few Casio watches and had the bands break and was not able to get replace ment bands.... Ok they were cheap "G" Shocks. But still no replacement parts.

Then I bought a Casio Pathfinder the rechargeable battery died after about 3 years... Then I find I have to send it in to Casio to R&R the battery. Casio sends it back to me with a note saying the watch is broken and that they do not have replacement parts for that model anymore. $300 for a watch that lasts 3 years  . Never again will Casio get a cent from me!!!


----------



## Martial Archer (Jun 8, 2003)

firemedic5586 said:


> Call me a slow learner but I will NEVER buy a Casio watch again.
> 
> I bought a few Casio watches and had the bands break and was not able to get replace ment bands.... Ok they were cheap "G" Shocks. But still no replacement parts.
> 
> Then I bought a Casio Pathfinder the rechargeable battery died after about 3 years... Then I find I have to send it in to Casio to R&R the battery. Casio sends it back to me with a note saying the watch is broken and that they do not have replacement parts for that model anymore. $300 for a watch that lasts 3 years  . Never again will Casio get a cent from me!!!


You are a slow learner!

Personally, I've had good luck with Casio watches considering they are pretty cheap.

I always bought replacement bands from WalMart & the G shock I've had for 8+ years is still going.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

I just got mine today and have set it up already! Loving it!!!


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

Needed a cheap watch for hunting and figured this would fit the purpose; as well as, augment the Deerhunters Edge I recently purchased. I wouldn't compare the two as the deer hunters edge has more capability: severe weather warning, digital compass, temperature, etc. Don't like the velcro band, but seems like an acceptable watch. Local wally worlds were out of stock. Had to go to bass pro to buy a pair of boots and figured I'd ask them if they'd price match the watch while I was there. They knocked 20% off the price, which was close enough for me.


----------



## bobbal (Sep 15, 2004)

I shot a decent doe last Wednesday at a peak time. I'm going into a buck area this afternoon. Four paws at 4 PM. I'll see if the buck's cooperate.


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

I used it for the first time this past weekend. The weekend as a whole had a bad outlook, but that isnt going to keep me from going. My watched buzzed to let me know it was a peak time and I looked down to see one paw. I didnt expect much but about 15 minutes later I saw a good size doe. I had to let it walk since I couldnt get a good shot on it. One paw was about as good as it got this past weekend where I am.


----------



## Chesta22 (Aug 21, 2007)

Another field report: Well, the watch was not very accurate on Saturday, it was showing a two paw feeding around 3:45pm and we hit the woods early. Didn't start seeing deer until around 5:30pm. I saw 10 deer all together and several small bucks between 5:30pm and dark, even though the moon phase data was showing not very good hunting conditions. Yesterday the prime movement time was at 4:40pm, so I hit the woods around 4:00pm. I saw numerous deer on the way to my stand including a couple of bucks, and then once I got to the stand I didn't see any deer until right before dark. The hogs were feeding all afternoon, so I'm sure the deer were too, they just didn't move through my area until later in the evening.


----------



## Exocet77 (Sep 1, 2007)

Chesta22 said:


> Another field report: Well, the watch was not very accurate on Saturday, it was showing a two paw feeding around 3:45pm and we hit the woods early. Didn't start seeing deer until around 5:30pm. I saw 10 deer all together and several small bucks between 5:30pm and dark, even though the moon phase data was showing not very good hunting conditions. Yesterday the prime movement time was at 4:40pm, so I hit the woods around 4:00pm. I saw numerous deer on the way to my stand including a couple of bucks, and then once I got to the stand I didn't see any deer until right before dark. The hogs were feeding all afternoon, so I'm sure the deer were too, they just didn't move through my area until later in the evening.



There watch must be running a little slow then. :tongue:


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

All that means is it took them longer to get to your spot!


----------



## mbklmann (Jun 12, 2005)

Id never buy that watch!! Are you guys telling me that if a battery powered watch tells you the hunting is going to suck, your not going to sit in your stand or blind? Eff that. Ill spend time in the woods no matter what a friggin watch tell s me even if a watch tells me the hunting is supposed to suck.


----------



## NitroJunkie (Jul 10, 2007)

ParkerBow said:


> Once the watch is set-up, enter the hunting mode and by using the B and E button you can plan ahead or go back in days. Hope this help


Awesome!!! Nothin like looking into the future. Sweet feature. Thanks man, definitely sold another one :darkbeer:


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

mbklmann said:


> Id never buy that watch!! Are you guys telling me that if a battery powered watch tells you the hunting is going to suck, your not going to sit in your stand or blind? Eff that. Ill spend time in the woods no matter what a friggin watch tell s me even if a watch tells me the hunting is supposed to suck.


I think most of us are right there with you. As a one way hunting trip is over 150 miles, I dont get to hunt as often as some around here. When I have a trip planned I'm going no matter what the watch says. But if my watch says the peak movement time will be around 11:00 am, you bet I'm going to be staying in my stand until atleast 12:00. But most of all I bought it because I needed a new hunting watch, it's just an added bonus that it can give me peak movement times.


----------



## Chesta22 (Aug 21, 2007)

mbk,
Most of us that are posting on this thread are just playing along with the game. I don't really believe that a watch can tell me when the deer are going to come out, or when the best day to hunt is. There are too many other factors that play into deer movement than just the moon. I do however believe that the moon data and feeding times are one variable in the equation. To me this time of year, weather plays more of a factor than moon phase. This past weekend, we had a low front blow through and the average temps dropped by about 10 degrees. The moon feeding charts said that the hunting was going to be slow, but we saw the most deer movement yet this year on friday and saturday. I think the weather had more to do with this than the moon phase. I bought my Casio hunting watch because it has almost all the major features that I thought I needed in a watch to wear while hunting. The vibration alarms, the five alarm settings, the sunrise/sunset data, the moon phase data, the major and minor feeding times, the event data recording setting, etc... The watch isn't going to keep me from hunting, but like it has been said before, if the moon phase feeding cycle is later in the morning, it will tempt me to stay in the stand longer.


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

Chesta22 said:


> There are too many other factors that play into deer movement than just the moon. I do however believe that the moon data and feeding times are one variable in the equation. To me this time of year, weather plays more of a factor than moon phase. This past weekend, we had a low front blow through and the average temps dropped by about 10 degrees. The moon feeding charts said that the hunting was going to be slow, but we saw the most deer movement yet this year on friday and saturday. I think the weather had more to do with this than the moon phase.


This is one of the reasons I picked up a hunters edge, which takes into account the temp, baro, etc. Granted, not all of us can get away to hunt on a few hours notice but it's nice to know.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

ok heres my story on this watch,,
i had been keeping up with this thread,,well last friday i spilled diesel fuel all over me and my old watch,wife hates fuel smell so i thought i would get this watch on Sat on my way to the hunting grounds to check my camera card and move it to a different location..
in the parking lot of walmart i read just enough to set the time and headed out.
got on the mountain and was taking the camera up on top.
3;30pm noticed 2 deer feeding so i just stopped and watched them, about 5 min.later here comes a bear walking toward me..ran him and the deer off and set up the camera.
got home and set up the watch with the long.and lad. and all that stuff,,took me and hour...any way i started to check the times and it said peak time was 3:10..
we have 15 steers behind the house,all they could ever want to eat on 50 acres,they lay around most of the day,,i have noticed when my watch vibrates is when they are moving or about to soon..

I don't know if it works or not but it sure seems funny to me...


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Well, on my watch... One of the peak times for that particular day was 07:19. And look who showed up... He and the smaller buck hung around for about an hour. Does the watch work? Who knows... But I know I'll be carrying it with me when hunting / scheduling hunts this year.


----------



## drop_tyne (Apr 23, 2007)

Hroonk said:


> Has anyone received their watch from the xcelwatches website? What color is the band?


Its camo....same as in the pics on first page.


----------



## mafriend03 (Sep 18, 2006)

Put mine to the test tonight. Had only 2 paws at 5:55 and guess what at 6:00 the deer started feeding out of the standing corn and into the cut bean field. 8 does and 5 bucks. So far so good!


----------



## C-ya (Aug 1, 2007)

Got mine today, and had 2 paws for 6:00 p.m., but I didn't get to hunt this evening. Wife made plans for us to eat with the in-laws. So, I'll be watching it and see how it works.


----------



## C-ya (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh yeah, it came with the wrong manual. Thank goodness for teh intronet!


----------



## Harpo1 (Jun 8, 2007)

Just wanted to comment to all the viewers of this thread that say no watch can predict when the deer will be moving, or that no watch is going to keep them from hunting. If you read the manual, this watch doesn't predict when the deer (or other wildlife) will be up and moving around. It merely calculates when the conditions are favorable to see wildlife moving around. In fact, the manual does state that other factors (weather, temp, etc...) also play a large part in movement. I have had my watch for a few weeks now and according to the deer I see in the farm fields around my house..... this watch seems to be very accurate to this point.


----------



## jjnewman (Aug 13, 2006)

Ok so i am confused how do you figure your gmt time? I am in Mn so obviously it is central time zone so what would it be for a value?
Im confused sorry


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

jjnewman said:


> Ok so i am confused how do you figure your gmt time? I am in Mn so obviously it is central time zone so what would it be for a value?
> Im confused sorry




I used this site:

http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/time-zone/usa/minnesota/ (Minnesota already selected)

Right now you are GMT -5. On November 4 you will need to change it to GMT -6 to reflect Daylight Saving Time.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

jjnewman said:


> Ok so i am confused how do you figure your gmt time? I am in Mn so obviously it is central time zone so what would it be for a value?
> Im confused sorry


Minnesota Standard time is -6h with Daylight saving time @ -5h

The (-6h) in Central Standard Time refers to that time zone being six hours behind UTC or GMT. 

hope this helps
John


----------



## jjnewman (Aug 13, 2006)

ok u both have differnt times...which is it?
Also my log is -94.57667 so that converts to 75E
and my lag is 46.13972 so would u just round it to 46?


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

jjnewman said:


> ok u both have differnt times...which is it?
> Also my log is -94.57667 so that converts to 75E
> and my lag is 46.13972 so would u just round it to 46?


Go to the site I gave you and look at your time. It will be highlighted in yellow and black. It will show your current GMT differential.

Next go to http://www.wunderground.com/ and enter your zip or city, st. This will give you your Longitude and Lattitude where you can understand it.


----------



## jjnewman (Aug 13, 2006)

Ok got all that info, One last thing. So -94 basically means 94 west.
but it is -94.6. So i would round up and make 95 w. Correct?
Man i am a moron!


----------



## C-ya (Aug 1, 2007)

jj, the guys giving you the time said the same thing, just in opposite order. Right now, we are in DST. 

Yes, I would put in 95W.

The dual faced watch doesn't ask for lat. Hmm....


----------



## jjnewman (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks guys for your help.
The Alarm for the hunting time automatically goes off 30 min before a favorable time if the alarm is turned on?


----------



## hayseed (Oct 4, 2004)

I just got a replacement for my watch before seeing this thread. Well, back it went. Picked up the hunting model. Everything is set but my times for sunrise are wrong. I've double and triple checked my long/lat, date, time, gmt. My sunrise is 3:00 pm and sunset 2:50 am. There are no graph indicators either. What am i doing wrong?


----------



## Corona (Mar 29, 2007)

9 pages about a watch!


----------



## Trauma (Jun 19, 2006)

hayseed said:


> I just got a replacement for my watch before seeing this thread. Well, back it went. Picked up the hunting model. Everything is set but my times for sunrise are wrong. I've double and triple checked my long/lat, date, time, gmt. My sunrise is 3:00 pm and sunset 2:50 am. There are no graph indicators either. What am i doing wrong?



Which model did you buy? If you've set your lat/long correctly and set your GMT correctly, it should have the correct sunrise/sunset info. One thing I would check is that if you are, let's say -5 GMT, make sure you didn't put in +5. If you want, pm me your info and I can double check your info you put into the watch with the data I come up with. good luck with it.


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

I read this whole thread!!!!


----------



## Chesta22 (Aug 21, 2007)

hayseed,
My guess would be that you either set the GMT as a + figure versus a - figure (for example: +5 vs. -5), or you set your longitude as East instead of West. The U.S. longitude figures are in West, I made this mistake when originally setting up my watch and had to change it, and the watch was working fine. Good luck!


----------



## mbklmann (Jun 12, 2005)

Hickory Creek Stalker said:


> I read this whole thread!!!!


you should get a medal

Seriously, you should.


----------



## Brett K (Jan 9, 2007)

Well, I am not looking for the watch make or break my hunting, but it is nice to have another variable to consider. I have a choice between this Saturday and Monday. Saturday is supposed to be extremely warm and only one time showing as two paws. Monday is supposed to be considerably cooler and have two times of four paws and three paws. It helped make the choice a bit easier.


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

My order from Xcel came in. Now just find time to put it to use!


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

OH...I'm not sure if its been said, but you can go to terraserver.com and search for your hunting place to get an exact Latitude and Longitude, even though the watch will not be that specific.


----------



## Jerm2118 (Nov 5, 2003)

I went to terrasaver and googleearth and I different long/lat numbers. They werent that far off but I would have to round up another number if I used the terrasaver and the google earth numbers had me rounding down.


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

my watch had 3 paws this morning right at first light (7:30 - 8:30) Sitting in the stand I thought for sure I would see something, But I did'nt. Then I got home and my wife left me a note - Hey, your watch was right, we had a deer in the back yard at 7:30. Go figure.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Hickory Creek Stalker said:


> I read this whole thread!!!!


Not me. I read the first three or four posts and the last page before I decided that when I'm going hunting, I'm going hunting regardless of it being the worst possible time.:wink:


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

I have read this whole thread and have even posted many many times throughout it. Never once did I see anyone say they would not hunt if the watch had unfavorable movement times. What some are saying if they have a CHOICE between two days then they would most likely take the day with more paws or they would adjust their schedule to get out earlier or stay out later for a hunt.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

ga_Game_hunter said:


> I have read this whole thread and have even posted many many times throughout it. Never once did I see anyone say they would not hunt if the watch had unfavorable movement times. What some are saying if they have a CHOICE between two days then they would most likely take the day with more paws or they would adjust their schedule to get out earlier or stay out later for a hunt.


My choice would be...both days, always early, and always late.:wink: I don't need a watch to tell me when its the best time. All the time/anytime is best.

No offense, but a paw meter doesn't tell you everything. What if the weather forecasts a heavy downpour during peak time with it clearing up at the worst time?


----------



## jjnewman (Aug 13, 2006)

Then you use the it for all the other features it has for the date or sunset and sunrise or you could even use it to tell TIME. For 30 friggin bucks who care about the "paws"
I mean if you really get into to it dont use a watch either just read the sun to tell what time it is.


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

When I buy this watch I will use if for deciding between an Early Early morning hunt or an afternoon hunt. Or helping to decide how late to hunt.
But only if I have to decide between the two. Otherwise Im just going to go hunt eitherways.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

jjnewman said:


> Then you use the it for all the other features it has for the date or sunset and sunrise or you could even use it to tell TIME. For 30 friggin bucks who care about the "paws"
> I mean if you really get into to it dont use a watch either just read the sun to tell what time it is.


How'd you know my absolute dollar limit for watches is $30?

The only time I have to be aware of is 8:00 AM weekdays...:sad:


----------



## jjnewman (Aug 13, 2006)

well if my life was as easy as your i would not want a watch either. You hunt both days early and late and you have to only worry about 8am. 
Im on your side but then all of us have rich wifes that let us stay home.


----------



## Rjm08 (May 22, 2002)

*Just took the plunge too!*

Went to our local Wal-Mart, sold out, so I ordered on online (XcelWatches).

Should be fun!


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

I also have a deer and deer hunting calendar, which shows moon phase and predicted feeding, chasing, pre-rut, etc activity. Figured I'd leave a bunch of calendars in the woods so the deer would know how to behave. If I write down the times they are supposed to move on each calendar, should be golden. No wasted time in the stand. Wish women were as easy to pattern.. lmao.. :RockOn:


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

*difference*

is there a difference between the analog/digital to the all digital?
i checked the specs on Casios site & they do seem to be different.

i am mainly interested in the analog/ digital.

looks like.
analog:
no sunrise/sunset.
no memory.
no ability to see future peak times.
no phase & time for *each hour*.


no time memo.

hope I am wrong.
if any of you have this watch & I am wrong PLEASE PM me.

thanks.

yes i read the whole thread as well.
did not see what i am looking for, but then again I am at work


----------



## SDC (Sep 7, 2005)

*I found one*

At the second walmart I searched .
I was due for a new watch, a buddy sent me the link to this post and the rest was history.............


----------



## teamgofish (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok...I ran out to Wally World and bought one Sunday. I have 1 morning and 2 evening hunts under my belt with it and at both evening peak times to the precise minute I had deer show up  The morning was off by 5 minutes :wink: Soooo....thus far this thing rocks :guitarist2:

Only one paw right now :tongue:


----------



## C-ya (Aug 1, 2007)

jkcerda said:


> looks like.
> analog:
> no sunrise/sunset. correct
> no memory. correct
> ...


see edits


----------



## TeaMan (Oct 19, 2006)

Looks like I may have to go out and buy another new toy. My wife will be really really really happy with you guys...:tongue:

TeaMan


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

*great*



C-ya said:


> see edits




many thanks!

now i can purchase.

have a :darkbeer: on me!


----------



## C-ya (Aug 1, 2007)

jkcerda said:


> many thanks!
> 
> now i can purchase.
> 
> have a :darkbeer: on me!


No problem.







Sorry - I didn't see the PM part until just now. 

Thanks, I do believe I will.


----------



## CK1 (Feb 13, 2004)

Is it normal to have one paw on all the time? I have had one "little" paw showing, not the big alarm one, all the time. Even when it doesn't show a peak time.


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

My watch showed 3 paws yesterday at 5:30 pm and 6:30pm being the peak time. I had 3 deer and a red fox come by me from 5:35 - 6:15pm.

This evening the same thing, peak time 7:35pm. At 6:50pm I had 2 deer come by. And got blown at about 7:45pm by a different deer (pitch black,packing up my climber)

I don't go to the woods without it, it works.


And yes it is normal CK1.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I didn't even wear a watch while hunting today and I saw deer.


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

:moon: don't hate


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Pink-N-Frothy said:


> My watch showed 3 paws yesterday at 5:30 pm and 6:30pm being the peak time. I had 3 deer and a red fox come by me from 5:35 - 6:15pm.
> 
> This evening the same thing, peak time 7:35pm. At 6:50pm I had 2 deer come by. And got blown at about 7:45pm by a different deer (pitch black,packing up my climber)
> 
> ...






> I don't go to the woods without it, it works.



Are you serious?????? You don't go into the woods without it???


This magic watch is getting out of control......

Do you think you would have seen the deer if you didn't have the watch on???

I'm asking for....

One, just one, published study in an accredited journal that can prove/disprove the hypothesis/ null hypothesis of this theory. Just asking for one.



And before the "If you don't like it don't read it" comes up.... Just trying to be the voice of reason. With the modern age and all the tech available today I have yet to find one conclusive (published) study that either supports or does not...


I have 24/7 deer surveillance in many differnet locations and I have also tried to correlate the "urge" for deer activity and the moons position and can't get the numbers to agree. 

What does correlate? Local weather conditions.

This watch can't predict the movement of fish/game anymore than the Farmers Almanac can predict weather a year in advance. Just how many times has your local weatherperson been wrong.....or right. 

I could throw together a random chart specifying game movement and the results would be the same. Reason, weather differs in different locales. Moon phase is a constant that cannot predict an activity that is RULED by so many other variables....


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Pink-N-Frothy said:


> :moon: don't hate


Not hating. Just saying time better served would be to record the local weather conditions (in depth, fronts, b. pressure, temp, precip) and the time you saw deer in a specific area. That is still a huge ball of chance depending on where the deer were prior to that local weather pattern.

Everyone is looking for the easiest shortcut to the kill. And smart people in marketing see this opportunity and capitalize.....

And by the way, Im all for free enterprize and selling a product that nobody needs. It's the American way and I LOVE AMERICA.


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

mn5503 said:


> Are you serious?????? You don't go into the woods without it???
> 
> 
> This magic watch is getting out of control......
> ...


I dont like your tone!  I actually heard that the watch has a special frequency tone at peak times to bring em in. :darkbeer: And one other report of the watch actually killing an animal. These things get better everyday! :tongue: Just kiddin', but my main thing is if Im in the woods that morning that peak time is 10am I am more likely to stay.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Luckiduc13 said:


> I dont like your tone!  I actually heard that the watch has a special frequency tone at peak times to bring em in. :darkbeer: And one other report of the watch actually killing an animal. These things get better everyday! :tongue: Just kiddin', but my main thing is if Im in the woods that morning that peak time is 10am I am more likely to stay.



That was funny.

If it keeps you out there longer, then your chances will obviously improve. Whatever it takes to increase stand time, I just refuse to buy into pseudo science as real, proven methods, when in fact they are not. .


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

I bought one last night. How close can you guys get yours to actual sunrize and sunset times for your zones. I can only get mine with 5 or 10 minutes but fudging the GMT and degrees on long. and lat.. Am I doing something wrong or should I be happy with it as is?


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

My own personnel review will come within the upcoming weeks about the watch (first need to put more hunting time in.) Many have ask is this watch a gimmick, most likely but lets look at all the hunting gimmick on the market that has made millions of dollars from sportsmen/women over the years. (won't say any product or name as I am not bashing anyone or there company)


----------



## Exocet77 (Sep 1, 2007)

Any guarentees that this watch will produce more game sightings? Could be a lawsuit commin :tongue: :zip:


----------



## C-ya (Aug 1, 2007)

As has been posted many times, it is not a guarantee. It is a watch with a feature, just like a stopwatch or a timer on your digital watch. I bought the dual-faced analog digital version because I like that style. It just happens to have a game movement predictor. Bonus! How much do you normally spend on a watch? Me, I'm a cheap mofo, so generally not more'n $35-40. I got this one for $35, delivered. Well, whadda ya know? It's in my price range! Double bonus!

Buy it, wear it, if it happens to keep you out in the woods a bit longer and you get lucky, good. We really don't need someone coming in telling us that it's bogus, junk science, or whatever else you can think of. It may be. WHO CARES?? It's just another tool in our arsenal. For the guys with the cameras, why do you have them?? If you see a deer on it at 5:30 pm, does that mean that deer will be there EVERY day at 5:30 pm? Hardly. Same deal with the watch. If you don't want one, don't buy one.

Carry on.


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

*My field report #1*

Good time for hunting was 5:59 - 7:59.
I saw a group of turkey at 7:15.

(using my gps hunt/fish calander)


----------



## Trauma (Jun 19, 2006)

mn5503 said:


> Are you serious?????? You don't go into the woods without it???
> 
> 
> This magic watch is getting out of control......
> ...



-I can shoot deer from the ground but choose to hunt from a stand.
-I can shoot my bow at 60 pounds but choose to draw 70.
-I could not take a scent free shower before hunting but I do anyway.
-I could smoke in my stand but don't
-I could hunt without a watch, even this one but choose to hunt with it.

Why do I make the decisions I make? Because I BELIEVE that my chances are better if I make better decisions. If you don't believe in it, hunt without it. You don't believe in the science behind it, ok. I don't need somebody to show me proof that the sun's going to go down tonight and come back up in the east in the morning but I believe it. Don't forget that generations of people thought the world was flat. I bought the watch, I will hunt when I can and I will base the validity of the "science" behind lunar effects on game movement on the data my hunting partners and I gather. As stated several times before, we u-n-d-e-r-s-t-a-n-d that weather and pressure also play a factor in game movement or lack thereof. However, all things being equal, I think it does provide a convenient benefit.

I suggest you either get one and make your own decision, or don't get one...Either way, I don't give a flying @#%$ through a rollin' donut what you believe. I just wish you would stop harrassing the people that are interested in learning and trying something different. It would appear that you know all there is to know about game movement, some of us don't.


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

Good reply Trauma. I'd already decided I wasnt going to waste my time on people like that anymore.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

I'd like to see some good data, during times when people don't typically hunt. I'm not convinced when I hear that someone sees 2 does feeding about a half hour before sunset when there was 1 paw on the watch... so they claim the watch must be right. Or they say that they stayed in their stand for an extra hour and saw 1 more deer.

Tell me how many deer were seen at regular hunting times that fall within the hour or so around sunrise/sunset... when there were no paws showing on the watch.

Tell me how many deer were seen when the watch gave you "4 paws" at 1:00 pm on a 90 degree day, and compare it to how many you saw at sunrise the same day when there were 0 paws and it was 30 degrees cooler out.

Then do a study on how many deer are up and moving at 1:00 on ANY given day no matter what the watch says.

Do we really believe that the position of the moon is what's causing animals to move? Hey, I'd like to believe it works, but I'm naturally skeptical.


----------



## Exocet77 (Sep 1, 2007)

KC-IL said:


> I'd like to see some good data, during times when people don't typically hunt. I'm not convinced when I hear that someone sees 2 does feeding about a half hour before sunset when there was 1 paw on the watch... so they claim the watch must be right. Or they say that they stayed in their stand for an extra hour and saw 1 more deer.
> 
> Tell me how many deer were seen at regular hunting times that fall within the hour or so around sunrise/sunset... when there were no paws showing on the watch.
> 
> ...


:deadhorse :chimpeep: 10 pages on this watch KC-IL, just walk away real slow. lol


----------



## Brett K (Jan 9, 2007)

I went out last night when the watch said three paws and saw three doe. Only one paw today, so I went to work and I saw zero deer. :wink:


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

KC-IL said:


> I'd like to see some good data, during times when people don't typically hunt. I'm not convinced when I hear that someone sees 2 does feeding about a half hour before sunset when there was 1 paw on the watch... so they claim the watch must be right. Or they say that they stayed in their stand for an extra hour and saw 1 more deer.
> 
> Tell me how many deer were seen at regular hunting times that fall within the hour or so around sunrise/sunset... when there were no paws showing on the watch.
> 
> ...



Uuuht ohhh!!!!

Skeptism on this product is not allowed on this site! Do not question the science or the watch. Questioning means you don't want to learn. Just accept the FACT that the paws are real and it works. Otherwise you may be labled. Follow the sheep and you will be AOK:wink:


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

mn5503 said:


> Uuuht ohhh!!!!
> 
> Skeptism on this product is not allowed on this site! Do not question the science or the watch. Questioning means you don't want to learn. Just accept the FACT that the paws are real and it works. Otherwise you may be labled. Follow the sheep and you will be AOK:wink:



I like this guy!


----------



## Brknarrow1970 (May 3, 2005)

How do you set up the lat and long - I got the Gmt at -5 for salisbury, nc 

go under mode as the instructions say but do not see where to adjust the lat and long it is a model 2805-- help


----------



## TexasAggie (Aug 5, 2006)

I found the ScentLok version of this watch at Cabelas on sale for $139.99.

SCORE!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Need a watch with boobs flashing across it when women walking by are in heat..yeah,,,me wikey.


----------



## Trauma (Jun 19, 2006)

Brknarrow1970 said:


> How do you set up the lat and long - I got the Gmt at -5 for salisbury, nc
> 
> go under mode as the instructions say but do not see where to adjust the lat and long it is a model 2805-- help



I think your GMT for NC should be -4 and then -5 when we roll back the clocks. I could be wrong but you might want to check again. Anyway, to see/adjust lat/long, hit and hold the adjust button (A). Then hit the (A) button again once the seconds start blinking. Then hit the mode button (D) and you will see the lat/long. Good luck.


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

mn5503 said:


> I didn't even wear a watch while hunting today and I saw deer.


How did you know when to shoot then?


----------



## Snood Slapper (Jul 27, 2004)

mafriend03 said:


> How do you turn the beep off when switching modes???


Hold the bottom right button down for two seconds until you get into "VIB" (vibrate alert) mode. You'll see a small "vib" in the lower right hand part of the screen just to the right of the date. Holding down that button for two seconds lets you toggle between tone and vibrate alerts. It also shuts off the "beeps" you are talking about. :wink:


----------



## Snood Slapper (Jul 27, 2004)

Also a very useful site that I've used for years. It also gives you long/lat:

http://aa.usno.navy.mil/data/docs/RS_OneDay.php


----------



## Trauma (Jun 19, 2006)

KC-IL said:


> I'd like to see some good data, during times when people don't typically hunt. I'm not convinced when I hear that someone sees 2 does feeding about a half hour before sunset when there was 1 paw on the watch... so they claim the watch must be right. Or they say that they stayed in their stand for an extra hour and saw 1 more deer.
> 
> Tell me how many deer were seen at regular hunting times that fall within the hour or so around sunrise/sunset... when there were no paws showing on the watch.
> 
> ...


I agree that the times when you see deer that correspond with "traditional" movement times (sunrise/sunset) do not hold a lot of weight as far as definitive data collection. However, I think we can agree that if the weather was supposed to be stable all weekend, deer would tend to move (especially early season) at first and last light. Now, given that scenario, but you only had one day to hunt or even only had to chose from one morning or one evening, wouldn't you feel a little more confident about choosing your time if there was a particular afternoon or morning that showed 3 or 4 paws corresponding within an hour of sunrise or sunset? I would. I would NOT chose to NOT HUNT just because the watch says it wasn't favorable during my normal time on stand.

Also, I would like to address your comment about staying in the stand one more hour and seeing one more deer. I'm sure you know of at least one person that has shot their personal best deer and there's a part in their story that goes something like this..."I was just about to get down" or "I had just lowered my bow". Sometimes all it takes is staying one more minute to see that deer of a lifetime.

Furthermore, take it for what it's worth...
A buddy of mine (that I work with) has a neighbor who hunts and has several trail cams. He was at my buddy's house and was talking about having some pictures of some great bucks on his trail cams. The next day at work, he sends the pictures to him. So, he calls me over to his desk so that I can see them. Very nice bucks indeed. Most of the pictures were at the expected times first/last light or in complete darkness. Nice thing about these cams was that he had correctly set up the clock and the pictures had the time/date stamp at the bottom. So there we are looking at all the pics when, all of a sudden I notice that there are a couple pictures in a row that are in BROAD daylight. I ask him to go back and we review again, this time noting the time and date stamp. Right there at the bottom of the picture is the date (second week of sept) time is something like 1230 pm give or take 10 minutes. So, just for argument's sake, I go back to that date on my watch and darned if it doesn't say that one of the peak times is 12:20 with 3 or 4 paws! Now, I can assure you that it was well into the 90's at that time of day in that part of the state. I don't know if it is pure coincidence or science or aliens, but I do give credit to what I see with my own eyes and am giving the watch the benefit of the doubt.

Conversely, last Saturday (opening morning) the watch basically said that it was going to be lousy as far as peak movements. Did that keep me from going? No. Anyway, I had deer all around me before daylight and shot two does by 8:00 am. Does that mean the watch is wrong. No, but it does mean that deer will still tend to move at traditional times if all other factors do not interfere. It also proves that you can't shoot them from your couch. I'm sure there are probably other stories like it and I for one am interested to see if I can come up with more data. 

Like you, I am a skeptic, (read: pesimist) but something's got to tell those deer to get up in the heat of the day and eat in broad daylight with no incoming front, no outgoing front, no fluctuation in the barometer. Why can't it be the moon? Maybe it's not but I'm going to make an honest effort to confirm or deny one way or the other.


----------



## TeaMan (Oct 19, 2006)

Could I ask someone with the watch to do me a big favor. Could you give me a couple days data from the watch for these coordinates? N 48 degrees 28 minutes 43.9 seconds, W 93 degrees 35 minutes 48.2 seconds. Maybe October 6th and 7th. What day doesn't matter that much, just a couple so I can compare the data to my GPS. I have a Garmin 60 CSX and it has a hunting & fishing mode that gives this data. I have compared it to charts I found on the computer and they differ, somewhat significantly. I'm curious if it is the same as the watch or not. If you need the coordinates in a different form, let me know what you need and I can convert it.

The data I get for the 6th and 7th is:
Average day
best times 08:23 - 10:23, 21:00 - 23:00
good times 02:12 - 03:12, 14:34 - 15:34

Average day
best times 09:07 - 11:07, 21:42 - 23:42
good times 02:56 - 03:56, 15:18 - 16:18

I carry the GPS all the time in the woods so I already have it with me, but if it isn't accurate, I'm going to get the watch. The watch does seem a little more convenient and with the alarm feature it seems pretty useful.

You can PM me if you wish.

Thanks in advance.

TeaMan


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

Trauma said:


> I think your GMT for NC should be -4 and then -5 when we roll back the clocks. I could be wrong but you might want to check again. Anyway, to see/adjust lat/long, hit and hold the adjust button (A). Then hit the (A) button again once the seconds start blinking. Then hit the mode button (D) and you will see the lat/long. Good luck.


I agree with Trauma, your GMT for NC sould be -4 until we "fall back".


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Nothing wrong with some intelligent debate...



Trauma said:


> However, I think we can agree that if the weather was supposed to be stable all weekend, deer would tend to move (especially early season) at first and last light. Now, given that scenario, but you only had one day to hunt or even only had to chose from one morning or one evening, wouldn't you feel a little more confident about choosing your time if there was a particular afternoon or morning that showed 3 or 4 paws corresponding within an hour of sunrise or sunset? I would. I would NOT chose to NOT HUNT just because the watch says it wasn't favorable during my normal time on stand.


Assuming you mean a Saturday and a Sunday next to each other in the same weekend... the "peak" times should only vary by about 50 minutes from one day to the next, right (since the moon travel times advance by 1/28th of a day each day)? So how would you choose which ONE to hunt, assuming weather was the same and peak times were within an hour of each other?



Trauma said:


> Also, I would like to address your comment about staying in the stand one more hour and seeing one more deer. I'm sure you know of at least one person that has shot their personal best deer and there's a part in their story that goes something like this..."I was just about to get down" or "I had just lowered my bow". Sometimes all it takes is staying one more minute to see that deer of a lifetime.


I won't argue that. But I sure don't take that to mean that the moon caused the deer to move. I simply made the statement that by staying in the woods XX more hours, you're bound to see XX more deer... regardless of where the moon is at a given time.



Trauma said:


> Like you, I am a skeptic, (read: pesimist) but something's got to tell those deer to get up in the heat of the day and eat in broad daylight with no incoming front, no outgoing front, no fluctuation in the barometer. Why can't it be the moon? Maybe it's not but I'm going to make an honest effort to confirm or deny one way or the other.


I'm no scientist, and I can't even explain why I get hungry at any certain times. All I know is that the PEAK (4 paw) time should theoretically only happen at a given time once a month. So, if the 4 paw time is at 1:00 pm today, the moon will not be overhead (or whatever it takes to get 4 paws) for another 28 days (give or take) when the moon is in the exact same spot again. Tomorrow it will be 50 minutes later. The next day, 50 minutes later. So, I'm having a hard time believing that the all-heralded "4 paw" event can only happen at a given time once per month.

The other side to this is that there are 4 transit phases that are supposed to affect deer movement. Roughly, they are less than 6 hours apart. If you assume a certain amount of time on each side of the "peak" time (like the 2 hour window example just given for those 4 peaks), you're already accounting for more than 1/3 of the hours in a day!!! Now, logically, at least 1-2 of those peaks are going to coincide with normal deer travel patterns at the cusps (sunrise/sunset).

I know the moon certainly has to play a part in what happens on earth. It's no coincidence that deer come into estrous every 28 days, humans ovulate every 28 days, and loads of other terrestrial events happen at a 28 day interval. But I just don't see it being a factor in telling a deer when to move around or eat... nor do I think "experts" can predict the peak of the rut (for every geographic location) based on the moon phases, when those can vary by 28 days or more (but that's a different topic).


----------



## TexasAggie (Aug 5, 2006)

TexasAggie said:


> I found the ScentLok version of this watch at Cabelas on sale for $139.99.
> 
> SCORE!


This was a good joke that went unappreciated. I demand that it be laughed at.


----------



## Trauma (Jun 19, 2006)

KC-IL said:


> Nothing wrong with some intelligent debate...
> 
> agreed!
> 
> ...


I also agree that it would be very difficult (if even possible) to predict when the rut will occur in any given area. I believe it when I see it with my own eyes.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

TexasAggie said:


> This was a good joke that went unappreciated. I demand that it be laughed at.


i would have laughed...but i stopped reading this thread a long time ago. the posts got way to long.


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

PAstringking said:


> i would have laughed...but i stopped reading this thread a long time ago. the posts got way to long.


then how in the world did you find this post???  Twilight Zone


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

:chimpeep: I visit this thread more than any other. I try not to but it keeps sucking me in!


----------



## RMac (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I`m finally a believer. At the instant my watch showed 4 paws, my dog started to hump my leg. Now if that isn`t activity, what is?


----------



## Trauma (Jun 19, 2006)

RMac said:


> Well, I`m finally a believer. At the instant my watch showed 4 paws, my dog started to hump my leg. Now if that isn`t activity, what is?


Now, that's funny right there, I don't care who you are!!:mg::jaw:


----------



## CK1 (Feb 13, 2004)

Rmac--The same exact thing happened with my fiance tonight. Now that is weird. I asked her why she was humping my leg and then my watch vibrated and everything made sense!


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

*ok*



TexasAggie said:


> This was a good joke that went unappreciated. I demand that it be laughed at.




:sign10::icon_1_lol::set1_rolf2:

sometimes guys are too busy arguing they forget too see who is being funny.


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

*hope!*



CK1 said:


> Rmac--The same exact thing happened with my fiance tonight. Now that is weird. I asked her why she was humping my leg and then my watch vibrated and everything made sense!




i am always_ home _when those _peak_ times come around.

hell ,i just might tamper with it so that i can get the _four paws _when her _girlfriends are around_.


----------



## RMac (Feb 4, 2005)

CK1 said:


> Rmac--The same exact thing happened with my fiance tonight. Now that is weird. I asked her why she was humping my leg and then my watch vibrated and everything made sense!


Are you sure it was your watch that was vibrating?:cheer2:


----------



## Trauma (Jun 19, 2006)

Lonestar_HOYT said:


> Hey Trauma- To answer your question I hunt just north of you around Wheeler. Between Wheeler and Mobeetie.
> 
> I dont think my watch has the hunting times just the temp, alt and baro.
> Just my luck.
> ...



You're more than welcome to give me a call anytime. I'll send you a PM with my number. How'd you do this weekend?


----------



## CK1 (Feb 13, 2004)

I learned the hard way to never let it get that far!!!:wink:


----------



## FL-HNT-N-FSH (Dec 4, 2004)

i got a watch for christmas last year and never wore it due to the fact i like my g shock but i pulled it out and it is one of these casio hunting timer watches. i am gonna try to find the directions and play with it to see if it is accurate.


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

it's just a watch and it's just a theory. For you guys that doubt it ignore it. For those of you that want to study the theory the watch is a good tool. For me, it wont change when I hunt. But I will take it into consideration while I'm hunting. I would have bought the watch if all it did was tell me when sunrise/sunset was and the phase of the moon. That alone is helpful in my hunting efforts. The paw thing is just a bonus. Plus it has a vibrating alarm, what other watch has those things?
My brother is always telling me to try a mid-day hunt so I dont have to get up so early. Maybe I'll use the paws and do one this year. YOU NEVER KNOW UNLESS YOU GO!


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

TexasAggie said:


> This was a good joke that went unappreciated. I demand that it be laughed at.


I liked it. I liked it even more that I new you would come up with a scent lok joke aggie!

:darkbeer:


----------



## C-ya (Aug 1, 2007)

FL-HNT-N-FSH said:


> i got a watch for christmas last year and never wore it due to the fact i like my g shock but i pulled it out and it is one of these casio hunting timer watches. i am gonna try to find the directions and play with it to see if it is accurate.


If you can't find the directions, go to this URL and substitute your 4 digit module number for 3769 (found on the back of the watch).

http://ftp.casio.co.jp/pub/world_manual/wat/en/qw3769.pdf


----------



## dcar_roll (Jun 24, 2007)

Just got mine at Wally World today. Been working with it all day trying to learn all the features. Can't wait to get to the woods with it!!


----------



## jtracker (Jul 10, 2005)

Just picked one up! Pretty cool watch. Not too difficult to figure out either. Looks like 6pm tonight and 3 paws! Also I have a question. My latitude and longitude is like 41.9 and 84.6 Do you guys just round up? I just put mine at 42 and 85. Is that alright? Thanks


----------



## C-ya (Aug 1, 2007)

Since it only allows a 2 digit number, rounding is about the only option. Yeah, I'd do 42 and 85 also.


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

*I bought one*

I bought one because I was going to buy a new field watch anyway, so why not get this one for ha-has. I certainly won't pick what days I'm hunting based on the watch, since it's always a game with the wind. However, it will be fun to see if the watch is predicting peak times correctly that are not your typical dusk and dawn hours.


----------



## Cloaca (Jun 15, 2004)

www.lat-long.com

Quick and easy.


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

how are your sightings fitting in with the watches recommendations? I am finding they are very very close. It's weird how I see game and look down and my watch and by golly is during one of the predicted peak feeding times. I'm not only talking while I'm in the field but when I am driving around. I went out the other night at 1:am and it was a peak feeding time and I saw 10-12 deer on the golf course feeding. Now I drive by this place every day at that hour (2 shift job) and there is deer there sometimes but not every time. It's just weird how accurate the watch is.


----------



## mbw1924 (Aug 28, 2007)

when i bought mine the first thing i did was check it with my trial cam pics. i have to say it is very close to accurate.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

TeaMan said:


> Could I ask someone with the watch to do me a big favor. Could you give me a couple days data from the watch for these coordinates? N 48 degrees 28 minutes 43.9 seconds, W 93 degrees 35 minutes 48.2 seconds. Maybe October 6th and 7th. What day doesn't matter that much, just a couple so I can compare the data to my GPS. I have a Garmin 60 CSX and it has a hunting & fishing mode that gives this data. I have compared it to charts I found on the computer and they differ, somewhat significantly. I'm curious if it is the same as the watch or not. If you need the coordinates in a different form, let me know what you need and I can convert it.
> 
> The data I get for the 6th and 7th is:
> Average day
> ...


http://www.realtree.com/resources/forecasts.php


----------



## Buzzkill (Aug 8, 2005)

I bought the watch after reading this thread and honestly with the early season so hot I dont think the deer cared what the moon charts said. I like the watch alot, especially the sunrise/sunset time. That makes it easy to know when legal shooting hours are. So far this season, I havent had any prime feeding times coincide with my hunt except a couple times. The first time I had a mess of does pop out right on time and I bagged one. The second time, this past thursday evening, I had just shot the biggest buck of my life and was walking back to the truck still in shock when my watch started vibrating and scared the crap out of me!


----------



## gethuntin (Nov 23, 2004)

i was wondering if theres a website anyone can find that you can type in your locations and it could tell you the best hunting times. I know in the back of OUTDOORLIFE magazine they have a graph but there tough to read. The lines are so close.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

gethuntin said:


> i was wondering if theres a website anyone can find that you can type in your locations and it could tell you the best hunting times. I know in the back of OUTDOORLIFE magazine they have a graph but there tough to read. The lines are so close.


http://www.solunarforecast.com/solunarcalendar.aspx


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

It looks like the watch vibrates about an hour just before the prime feeding time? Cause when I look at the 4 prime times during the 24 hour day, my watch usually vibrates about an hour earlier?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

MaddSkillz said:


> It looks like the watch vibrates about an hour just before the prime feeding time? Cause when I look at the 4 prime times during the 24 hour day, my watch usually vibrates about an hour earlier?


yep thats how it works


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

Ahh, cool! Thanks!


----------



## Harpo1 (Jun 8, 2007)

I am set up so that I can look right down along the edge of a very long corn field. There is about a 50-60 yard hayfield between the corn and heavily wooded area that has always been a great spot to see deer. I can honestly say that between the deer and turkeys, the feeding times shown on my watch are very accurate with the animals I see. Likewise, during the "off-peak" times, I have been seeing significantly less deer and turkey. Needless-to-say, my watch says that peak time this evening should be from around 4:30pm to 6:30pm and you can bet I will be in my stand!


----------



## acal (Jan 13, 2003)

*Casio Watch Settings*

I would appreciate someone helping me. My watch does not show accurate times for sunrise, sunset and hunting times.

Would someone run the data for me please ? I want to double check things before I call the company for support.

Casio use data from the US Naval Observatory.

GMT -5
Lat 42.1
Long 79.5

Panama, NY 14767

Thank you !


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

If you in Ny you should be -4. I'm -5 here in Wi. 
And make sure your Long. and Lat. doesn't have a - in front.
Good luck, Mine is within a minute for sun rise and set times.


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

Hoyt Havoc said:


> If you in Ny you should be -4. I'm -5 here in Wi.
> And make sure your Long. and Lat. doesn't have a - in front.
> Good luck, Mine is within a minute for sun rise and set times.


Yup, you should be -4.


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> http://www.solunarforecast.com/solunarcalendar.aspx


That is an awesome website.... 

It told me this :
Prediction

Skip Work! I love it! :wink:


----------



## acal (Jan 13, 2003)

*Casio Watch Settings*

Thank you Hoyt Havoc and SMichaels. 

I prevuiusly called support and they gave me -5 as my GMT.

Now I will have to check out my Hunting Time Features.

Thanks again


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

acal said:


> Thank you Hoyt Havoc and SMichaels.
> 
> I prevuiusly called support and they gave me -5 as my GMT.
> 
> ...


Just remember that on Nov. 4th you will need to change this back to -5.


----------



## archer1983 (Dec 24, 2006)

can someone give me a hand on setting the coords... I tried to read most of this thread and I'm still confused.... and don't know for sure if I got it right..


the zip is 45651..

thanks fellas


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

archer1983 said:


> can someone give me a hand on setting the coords... I tried to read most of this thread and I'm still confused.... and don't know for sure if I got it right..
> 
> 
> the zip is 45651..
> ...



McArthur, Ohio 
Lat/Lon: 39° N 82° W
GMT: now -4, Nov. 4th change to -5


----------



## archer1983 (Dec 24, 2006)

ga_Game_hunter said:


> McArthur, Ohio
> Lat/Lon: 39° N 82° W
> GMT: now -4, Nov. 4th change to -5


I guess I had the lat's and lon's right..

just not the GMT...thanks ga_Game_hunter :darkbeer:


----------



## stewart032 (May 31, 2005)

*need somebody to double check*

Need somebody to double check my settings to make sure their correct
I live Effingham IL 62401
MY GMT is -5.0
Long is 88W
Lat is 39N

Got the long and Lat from this site http://aa.usno.navy.mil/cgi-bin/aa_pap.pl

Thanks


----------



## Tazer15 (Feb 24, 2003)

*me too*

i need help with mine also i have the gmt -6 long and lat are 37 n and 97w i know somethings wrong because my sunrise and sunset are off about an hour if someone could check me that great also when you hit the mode button 3 times what is that screen? i live in wichita kansas anyone who has this thing mastered please pm me i nee too talk with someone casio knows nothing


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

you should be -5 gmt and the third screen is a memo screen, example: you press and hold the orange button every time a deer passes you and you can go back and see at what time they moved the most for up to 100 memos I think.


----------



## BigBendBowhuntr (Oct 12, 2007)

do the guys that were originally impressed in this watch still believe in it?


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

BigBendBowhuntr said:


> do the guys that were originally impressed in this watch still believe in it?



I think the watch has been pretty accurate so far. This past weekend rifle deason opened up and the peak time was 8:00 - 10:00. I heard about 15 shots in the area between those times. Before 8:00 I heard 2 shots and from 10:00 until 12:00 (when I got down from my stand) I heard
about 3 shots. 

So I wouldnt say I "believe" in the watch, but I will be a little more alert during peak times and might stay a bit later if it's during a peak time. Will I still go hunting if the watch shows the deer arent moving, absolutely. It's not going to keep me out of the woods and I doubt it will anybody else.


----------



## phk691 (Mar 25, 2007)

Is ther a way to turn off the beeps when you push a button. Oh and my sunrise and sunset is off by about an hour


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

yes, you can have it totally silent but I cant remember how to do it right now. It will tell you in the instruction manual. As for your sunrise sunset, it sounds like your GMT is off.


----------



## hockeymack17 (Oct 2, 2007)

Whitefeather said:


> The only difference between the two are one has the pawprints and the other has fish symbols. Both work on moon phasing and positioning.
> 
> Two friends of mine each have seperate ones and they both give the exact peak movement times, so either one will work.
> 
> JP



im no expert at all but think if they had 2 diffrent watches that there must be some diffrent programing in them.. like possibly that deer and fish move at diffrent times on the lunar scale or moon phase....Just thinking logicaly that if a company has 2 watches that do the exact same thing why would they spend the extra money on making a hunting and fishing version if they show the same data... just somthing i thought iw ould throw out there because i will be sporting one of these very soon and just figured id make sure be for i buy one


----------



## Jerm2118 (Nov 5, 2003)

hockeymack17 said:


> im no expert at all but think if they had 2 diffrent watches that there must be some diffrent programing in them.. like possibly that deer and fish move at diffrent times on the lunar scale or moon phase....Just thinking logicaly that if a company has 2 watches that do the exact same thing why would they spend the extra money on making a hunting and fishing version if they show the same data... just somthing i thought iw ould throw out there because i will be sporting one of these very soon and just figured id make sure be for i buy one


Because some people hunt and dont fish and some people fish and dont hunt. Some people are dumb and will buy both of them for hunting and fishing not realizing they give the same info. It is a marketing thing.


----------



## Chesta22 (Aug 21, 2007)

This past weekend my cousin and I went out midday to hang a stand, as we started back in, I saw a few does coming out of a bedding area. I looked at my watch and it was one of the minor feeding periods w/ 2 paws showing. About 400 yards past the does we crossed a little creek that runs through a pasture, and saw two bucks about 50 yards away feeding across the pasture. We took the same path on the way out to hang the stand, and didn't see a single deer. On the way back in, we saw several deer feeding, and the watch was showing 2 paws. I've had quite a few experiences like this since purchasing the watch. It won't stop me from going hunting, but I'm definetly more alert when my watch is showing a feeding period taking place.


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

phk691 said:


> Is ther a way to turn off the beeps when you push a button. Oh and my sunrise and sunset is off by about an hour


press and hold the bottum right button and you will see the letters vib appear on the screen. Your GMT is off if your sunrise and sunset are off an hour.


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

You guys don't believe this watch? A 24 point NT was taken in my county on Wed Oct 24 @ 6:30pm. Might be a new state record. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=577391
*What did the watch say?* 6:05pm 3 paws. That day was a 3 and 4 paw day. No other day around it even came close. Then a lady at my work said her son in law took a 10 point that same night. Surprised me when I looked.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

mathews goat said:


> You guys don't believe this watch? A 24 point NT was taken in my county on Wed Oct 24 @ 6:30pm. Might be a new state record. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=577391
> *What did the watch say?* 6:05pm 3 paws. That day was a 3 and 4 paw day. No other day around it even came close. Then a lady at my work said her son in law took a 10 point that same night. Surprised me when I looked.


Yep that proves it Does this watch now just predcit big buck behavior? State records can be had by watching the paws. lol This gimmick just keeps getting better.......

For those two bucks killed how many people got skunkerooooowed? Many more, many, many, many more my friend.


And the Beaty (sp?) buck was taken using the can and the Johnson buck was taken using the toilet and the ....blahh , blahh, blahhhhhh......

For every one success for any one method there will be far more hunters not successful so be careful when posting about us non watch believers....


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

well, I did!!

I hunted that night and only saw a baby. But........


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

It's all about puttin in the time, not watching..........a watch. Scouting, hunting, living it. Everyone wants a shortcut but there isn't one, except for Lady Luck (which by the way is probably the number one deer killer out there). The moon controls gravity, this has an effect on water molecules. From this we have tidal changes. I'm still a bit perplexed on how this affects my chances of killing a big buck????


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

mn5503 said:


> It's all about puttin in the time, not watching..........a watch. Scouting, hunting, living it. Everyone wants a shortcut but there isn't one, except for Lady Luck (which by the way is probably the number one deer killer out there). The moon controls gravity, this has an effect on water molecules. From this we have tidal changes. I'm still a bit perplexed on how this affects my chances of killing a big buck????


As I agree with you, I still think moon phases affect animal movement. Not strictly deer movement, but animal movement in general. Especiall those animals that normally move during certain parts of the day (ie. after dark, etc). What the watch doesn't take into consideration is the weather. Weather plays a much larger part in deer movement than moon phases. But I, too, went back through my trail cam pictures since January till now and it's been pretty accurate to say the least. Coincidence? Maybe. But one may never know for sure...


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Beamen123 said:


> But one may never know for sure...



Exactly! I have looked at my pics too, many thousand pics. Mine do not show any correlation between moon phase and deer movement. Time of day and weather, YES. But who's to say the deer NOT in my pictures weren't moving somewhere else OR.....


Deer move more in the mornings and evenings and MOSTLY at night. This much we know. Moon phase and anything BUT gravitational attraction of anything with mass cannot be proven, ever. It's like saying the Farmers Almanac yearly weather forecast is correct. Impossible to do. Shortcuts are appealing but we need to use some common sense....


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I can tell you one thing for sure. 

If I don't go to bed right now, I'm not going to get up and kill any deer, even with a magic watch and all the moondust on the planet.....


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

Has everyone changed their respective GMT'S on their watches?


----------



## booger (Mar 19, 2006)

mn5503 said:


> Exactly! I have looked at my pics too, many thousand pics. Mine do not show any correlation between moon phase and deer movement. Time of day and weather, YES. But who's to say the deer NOT in my pictures weren't moving somewhere else OR.....
> 
> 
> Deer move more in the mornings and evenings and MOSTLY at night. This much we know. Moon phase and anything BUT gravitational attraction of anything with mass cannot be proven, ever. It's like saying the Farmers Almanac yearly weather forecast is correct. Impossible to do. Shortcuts are appealing but we need to use some common sense....


as someone who bought the watch on the hope that it is right, I have to say you are definitely correct. I sit in my stand, see nothing, and on the drive home at night I see deer all along the road. Probably about 8-10 every night. 

I will add that I almost never see deer during the middle part of the day. There is a huge field I drive by on the way home and there are nearly always tons of deer in it (I don't think anyone can hunt it). I drove by during the day a couple times and saw no deer or like 1, when at sundown there are 20-30. 

IMO this is a gimmick, I still like the watch and it was inexpensive so I will wear it, but I put no faith in it whatsoever.


----------



## Stormy_NY (Dec 6, 2005)

Sideways said:


> Has everyone changed their respective GMT'S on their watches?


Now that is funny ...I was just going to there site to do just that!


----------



## acal (Jan 13, 2003)

*Standard Time Change*

Are we supposed to subtract one hour from the GMT that is currently indicated _and_ one hour from the current time ? I currently show a -4 GMT.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

No, you'll still be the same amount of time difference of the Greenwich Mean Time.

JP


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

acal said:


> Are we supposed to subtract one hour from the GMT that is currently indicated _and_ one hour from the current time ? I currently show a -4 GMT.


That is what I did. I went to -5 GMT and reset the clock, so it would be right on the sunrise/sunset.


----------



## hick_n_sticks (Jul 9, 2005)

My watch says the best time will (say) 7:00 am but my watch will vibrate about an hour before that.So my ? is... Is that correct?Should it do that?My brother set up my watch for me not I.


----------



## cordwood (Feb 25, 2007)

I bought the hunter casio after reading the thread back in late Sept. Ive hunted alot these last couple months and I can now say I confidently believe moon phase plays 0% in deer movement. Ive had my best luck when the watch shows 0 paws. 

...its ok tho cus I needed a cheap watch for hunting. Ive lost 2 $80+ watches back in the woods in the past 10yrs. ...smacking trees while dragging deer, driving deer...they just disappear on me. My favorite was a sweet Fossil watch:sad: ...anyhow, the casio keeps good time, has a light, and is cheap...and it looks ok. Should save me $$$ over time.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

hick_n_sticks said:


> My watch says the best time will (say) 7:00 am but my watch will vibrate about an hour before that.So my ? is... Is that correct?Should it do that?My brother set up my watch for me not I.


Yup! That's right! That's what mine does as well.


----------



## quackwacker (May 4, 2006)

OK, I had this thing figured out then I had to go and mess with everything this morning and now it is screwed up... Anyway can my sunrise sunset tables are off now. Can anyone help me out. I am set to -6 on the greenwich time and lat. long. is 42 degrees and 97 degrees. This is for zip code 68701. It is telling me sunrise is at 4:55? Anyone care to lend me a hand. Thanks!


----------



## shooter31 (Apr 26, 2004)

You do have 42N and 97W set? The date and year are correctly set?

I just bought it yesterday and was going to head out hunting. It said a good time would be 1705 (3 hoof prints). At 1711 a deer walked under my stand. That's kind of cool! :tongue:


----------



## Buellrider (Jul 19, 2007)

Got mine today from the Walmart.
This thing is the bombdigitty! Went for a squirrel hunt this evening and the tree rats went nuts within 10 minutes of the predicted time.
Plus it is fun to sit around playing with it whilst waiting for the game to begin :set1_applaud:.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Just got mine for my birthday on Friday.I want to make sure that i've got it set right!Zip code 45121 38 degrees north 83 degrees west with -5 gmt.If anybody helps me thanks Also i have the paw on for the alram and the vib on but my watch doesn't vibrate do i have something set wrong?


----------



## Buellrider (Jul 19, 2007)

Brox,
I think you need to round up your latitude and longitude to 39 and -84. I believe -5GMT is correct for your zipcode.
The alarm will go off when the minutes read either :00 or :30 as the ideal hunting time approaches.

On a side note this thing continues to amaze me. Each evening when it reaches peak time I look out in the field beside my house and there are deer feeding. My buddy had 4 different 6 points feeding together near his stand 15 minutes after the watch alerted him to peak time this past Saturday. Seems to be accurate for squirrel and predator too :bounce:.
I gotta say I am impressed.


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

I guess everyone who post here has already bought/own this magic watch...i'll get one soon:wink:


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

*Casio hunter*



BROX said:


> Just got mine for my birthday on Friday.I want to make sure that i've got it set right!Zip code 45121 38 degrees north 83 degrees west with -5 gmt.If anybody helps me thanks Also i have the paw on for the alram and the vib on but my watch doesn't vibrate do i have something set wrong?


Just got mine for CHRISTmas. I'm in central Ohio, Lat / Long is 40N 82W. Guessing you should be close? And yes, GMT is -5


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

I already bought 1 from ebay today. should be here within 2 or 3 week as I live in Malaysia. If I get good result using it for hunting in my place, it's mean it's practical to use for hunting in every part of the world


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

One question here, is HOME SITE mean hunting location? sorry for this silly question but i'm not 100% expert in english terms


----------



## IMTank (Nov 19, 2007)

iswandy said:


> One question here, is HOME SITE mean hunting location? sorry for this silly question but i'm not 100% expert in english terms


YES- you should set your Home Site for the area that you are hunting.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

Just wanted to resurrect this thread because this watch is so friggen cool! It's a must have!!!


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

BTW, can anyone tell me what that feature is when you hit the "mode" button 3 times? What the heck is that and what is it used for?

Thanks!


----------



## Whipl50 (Oct 19, 2007)

MaddSkillz said:


> BTW, can anyone tell me what that feature is when you hit the "mode" button 3 times? What the heck is that and what is it used for?
> 
> Thanks!


If memory serves me, that is where you can set "time memos". Say, if you saw a deer at a certain time, you can set it there, and you saw another deer at a different time, set a memo, etc. So later when you select that mode it will show all the dates/times that you made a "memo".

I haven't used mine in a while, I cleared them out, but I'm 99% sure that's what it's for.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

Whipl50 said:


> If memory serves me, that is where you can set "time memos". Say, if you saw a deer at a certain time, you can set it there, and you saw another deer at a different time, set a memo, etc. So later when you select that mode it will show all the dates/times that you made a "memo".
> 
> I haven't used mine in a while, I cleared them out, but I'm 99% sure that's what it's for.


Ahh very cool! I may have to look more into using that! 

Thanks!


----------



## ga_Game_hunter (Jul 24, 2007)

As much as people like to make fun of this watch, it's been highly accurate the two times I've been able to get out to bowhunt this season. It's still in my opinion a great tool to have at your disposal.


----------



## John 6 (Aug 18, 2008)

Thing is .. When you wear this watch when you are NOT hunting ...... You have the alarm set for best hunting times. Your at work and it goes off ..... It just messes with your head.


----------



## soloelk (Jul 25, 2007)

*why don't they match solunar tables?*

i have one of these watches but i have noticed that they do not show same movement times as many magazines solunar tables. which is right?


----------



## drum3rguy (Jun 1, 2006)

I just got this watch for my Birthday and I can't wait until season rolls back around to test it out. If nothing else, it will be a great watch to wear in the woods, even without the hunting timer.


----------



## Caligater (Jun 25, 2008)

I bought one for my trip back to Kansas last Nov. I don't hold too much faith in the Hunting Timer, but I needed a watch anyway, and it was not much more $ than any other decent digital watch so I though I'd give it a try. If nothing else, it is entertaining, and if there is any validity to the timer, than that's a bonus! :thumbs_up


----------



## 2wheelercustoms (Sep 27, 2009)

*Just when I thought I was done buying stuff this season I just had to run across this post! I needed a new watch anyway! 
My local Walmart did not carry them in the store but you can go online to Walmart.com and order it from there and they will do a ship to store near you. Cool watch!*


----------



## bagel77 (Feb 1, 2008)

which one is better guys? found two styles so which one.

the first one or second one? or does it not matter?


----------



## RICE ETR (Oct 15, 2007)

One on the left is what I have.


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

i've had mine for 2 yrs now. for 35.00 it's a good little watch. it is pretty accurate for feeding times. just make sure you have it set up correctly.


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

I've had one for years.Love em.Best watch I've ever owned.The hunting timer atleast gives you hope on days nothing is moving.Couldn't tell you how many times buddies have called me to ask how many puppy dog feet it was showing.


----------



## alexstep88 (Dec 2, 2008)

is there anywhere to get the hunt time info online?


----------



## P.Fleek (Jun 15, 2009)

Just want to say thank you for this thread. I bought the watch 2 years ago and gave up on setting it. The dang users manual was way to small for me to read. Got it set up with the links you all posted and help from google earth, so I say I'm good to go. My long and lat were a million mils off till today.


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

i just got one for xmas but haven't had time to play with it yet. at first glance, i didn't think much of the other features, but it seems as though the peak game time thing is somewhat accurate. i figured i'd just set the time and forget the rest, but now i'll set up the rest too.


----------



## drum3rguy (Jun 1, 2006)

John 6 said:


> Thing is .. When you wear this watch when you are NOT hunting ...... You have the alarm set for best hunting times. Your at work and it goes off ..... It just messes with your head.


haha, I know what you mean. Every time when the watch goes off at home sitting on the tv stand me and my wife look at each other and say "It's huntin' time!".

I haven't been able to tell if the alerts are good indicators of deer movement. It's a great watch though with the sunrise and sunset times. If it only did this and didn't have the lunar stuff, I would still own it. 

I used to not wear a watch in the woods and only used my cell phone for the time but it caused me to move a lot taking it out of my pocket and checking the time. It's much less movement to glance down at my wrist real quick.


----------



## Jack Nasty (Aug 28, 2007)

This is the one I got (about a year ago), they have a black faced one as well, I just liked the looks of this model. As far as I can tell it is right on the money, one day it indicated very little activity - and sure enough - I did not see anything. The thermometer is sort of useless, it displays somewhat of an average between air temp and the temp of your wrist.


----------



## Bowhunter110 (Nov 13, 2009)

jack, whats that model name? i know its by Casio but any other info?


----------



## Jack Nasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Bowhunter110 said:


> jack, whats that model name? i know its by Casio but any other info?


White faced: AMW-704D-7A
Black faced: AMW-705D-1A

VERY hard to find, I bought mine from here:
http://http://www.golden8ts.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=70
(On second page)


----------



## 62backwoodsboy (Aug 16, 2006)

Bringing back up a blast from the past. Any of ya remember when this topic was hot? Any of ya buy one of these? I did and I still wear it today. I like all the features it has on it and how you can look days and months ahead to get some info on when the deer MAY be more active.


----------



## 62backwoodsboy (Aug 16, 2006)

Nobody wears theirs anymore???


----------



## dcar_roll (Jun 24, 2007)

Still wear mine daily!


----------



## Ridley (Dec 28, 2005)

Still use mine as well. Wearing it for awhile while hunting will make anyone a believer in lunar cycles and game movement.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

I'm actually on my second one. Wore the watchband off and then the battery died. After 5 years though. I like this watch.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimk59 (Dec 23, 2010)

Bought one today at Academy for $37. We'll see this weekend?


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

still wearing mine and it actually is pretty accurate for game movement


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

still wearing mine and it actually is pretty accurate for game movement


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

My Garmin GPS gives me hunting times, and my online solunar calendar gives me different hunting times. I wonder if this will give me DIFFERENT hunting times! (But if it accurate, that's all I care about....)


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

anyone still using these? may have to get one!


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

i have had mine for almost 5 years now, got my moneys worth thats for sure


----------

